# Songs 'bout luv & loss



## JBeukema

[youtube]jdSPbH5PzGk[/youtube]

[youtube]IseYOUDW1IU[/youtube]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYQC3-3_OQ0&feature=related]YouTube - Faded love (Bob Wills) (John Wills)[/ame]

like heaven would miss the stars above......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEwkS57P4eE]YouTube - Guy Mitchell - Singing The Blues (Live!)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3JB51NH_M]YouTube - El Paso - Marty Robbins[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Eric Clapton wrote this on the loss of his son. I can think of no greater loss than that of one's child.


Eric Clapton &#8212; Tears In Heaven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven[/ame]

Would you know my name
If I saw you in heaven? 
Would you feel the same
If I saw you in heaven? 
I must be strong and carry on
Cause I know I don't belong here in heaven...

Would you hold my hand
If I saw you in heaven? 
Would you help me stand
If I saw you in heaven? 
Ill find my way through night and day
Cause I know I just can't stay here in heaven...

Time can bring you down, time can bend your knees
Time can break your heart, have you begging please...begging please

Beyond the door there's peace Im sure
And I know therell be no more tears in heaven...

Would you know my name
If I saw you in heaven? 
Would you feel the same
If I saw you in heaven? 
I must be strong and carry on
Cause I know I don't belong here in heaven...


----------



## strollingbones

to me the most haunting....of love and love lost.....cause it was never found:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fBj2wsimvQ]YouTube - U2 - I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For[/ame]

the one that never fails to bring me to tears:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvj6zdWLUuk]YouTube - Alan Jackson-Where Were You When the World Stopped Turning[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

the great pasty cline:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuZTk1hdpMs&feature=PlayList&p=34CBCA3C38D39132&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Patsy Cline -- I Fall To Pieces[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtkFmCY9IZ0&feature=related]YouTube - Patsy Cline - She's Got You[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRNdap-ioNM&feature=related]YouTube - Patsy Cline ~ Tennessee Waltz[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-EiKPrAOHA]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Crying with k.d. lang[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaZyGdfRd4A&feature=related]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Only The Lonely (from A Black & White Night)[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hDPMJ5HJ3M]YouTube - I'M SO LONESOME I COULD CRY (1949) by Hank Williams[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pYTOHernds&feature=related]YouTube - Hank Williams - Cold Cold Heart[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

and that is just the tip of the iceberg....havent hit jazz or blues....or rock a billy....just some classics and of course u2...all the blues is about is luv and los....aint no happy blues....


----------



## Diuretic

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHOf3s70w-c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHOf3s70w-c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQCUflaQ2iE]YouTube - BUCK OWENS - Heartaches By The Number[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy-RejfSZlk]YouTube - I Miss Being Misses Tonight - Loretta Lynn feat. Jack White[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykO5zf6frMA]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Cry Over Me[/ame]





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qOKCEOMbn4]YouTube - Faith Hill & Tim McGraw - Like We Never Loved At All (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## Vel

strollingbones said:


> to me the most haunting....of love and love lost.....cause it was never found:
> 
> YouTube - U2 - I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For
> 
> the one that never fails to bring me to tears:
> 
> YouTube - Alan Jackson-Where Were You When the World Stopped Turning




The Alan Jackson song usually makes me misty. This is the one that can bring me to tears.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORJKmvtGLyA]YouTube - 911 Tribute Have YOU Forgotten?[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eIq-uKDXR4&feature=related]YouTube - EELS I'm Going to Stop Pretending that I Didn't Break...[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Vel6377 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> to me the most haunting....of love and love lost.....cause it was never found:
> 
> YouTube - U2 - I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For
> 
> the one that never fails to bring me to tears:
> 
> YouTube - Alan Jackson-Where Were You When the World Stopped Turning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alan Jackson song usually makes me misty. This is the one that can bring me to tears.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORJKmvtGLyA"]YouTube - 911 Tribute Have YOU Forgotten?[/ame]
Click to expand...




because I feel like pissing people off and luring terral here to kill the thread...

[youtube]TXIVoKrn9uQ[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE5Bpaqz74w]YouTube - Delbert McClinton "Don't wanna love you, anymore"[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2PF3TauvK4]YouTube - Michael McDermott - Mess Of Things[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz2aNifcy20]YouTube - George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjJj5lEWbkA]YouTube - Elton John - Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word (Live)[/ame]

Elton John-Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9Ew0XRoV6g]YouTube - Eels - It's A Motherfucker[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMB4xtnFlvo]YouTube - Dido - White Flag[/ame]


"White Flag"

I know you think that I shouldn't still love you,
Or tell you that.
But if I didn't say it, well I'd still have felt it
where's the sense in that?

I promise I'm not trying to make your life harder
Or return to where we were

I will go down with this ship
And I won't put my hands up and surrender
There will be no white flag above my door
I'm in love and always will be

I know I left too much mess and
destruction to come back again
And I caused nothing but trouble
I understand if you can't talk to me again
And if you live by the rules of "it's over"
then I'm sure that that makes sense

I will go down with this ship
And I won't put my hands up and surrender
There will be no white flag above my door
I'm in love and always will be

And when we meet
Which I'm sure we will
All that was there
Will be there still
I'll let it pass
And hold my tongue
And you will think
That I've moved on....

I will go down with this ship
And I won't put my hands up and surrender
There will be no white flag above my door
I'm in love and always will be

I will go down with this ship
And I won't put my hands up and surrender
There will be no white flag above my door
I'm in love and always will be

I will go down with this ship
And I won't put my hands up and surrender
There will be no white flag above my door
I'm in love and always will be


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnG55J5GRu4]YouTube - Wasted Time[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTRvD9LAmFE]YouTube - George Strait - I Know She Still Loves Me - 1996 Houston Rodeo[/ame]


----------



## Diuretic

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1gMvq-bjyLM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1gMvq-bjyLM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

We all have a time in our life when we wish we could go back, that is what this video does, literally. Pretty deep

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3Kd7IGPyeg]YouTube - Coldplay - The Scientist[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMU7kFIszis]YouTube - The Letter Johnny Walker Read - Asleep At The Wheel[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeEYQOy4oQ4]YouTube - You're Breakin My Heart by Harry Nilsson[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmN-k_3tBoA[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx6GOBXoT3o]YouTube - "These Days" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW9lsrNLmhk]YouTube - Never knew lonely[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

This is a song about both love and loss. The love of a nation for its wounded heroes. The men who lost a part of their future so that the rest of us can enjoy ours.

This was a number one hit record and the millions of pounds it has generated goes to the charitable organisation - Help for Heroes. An organisation that helps to get these heroes back into society.

Enjoy - and spare a thought for the men of all our countries who return broken and often forgotten.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI6QHsJfsmY&feature=PlayList&p=54009A82FF16DA46&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8]YouTube - x Factor 2008 UK - Help For Heroes - All Finalists - Full HQ[/ame]​


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB76cYS8Ehw]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Arlington[/ame]

Arlington

I never thought that this is where I'd settle down,
I thought I'd die an old man back in my hometown,
They gave me this plot of land, me and some other men,
for a job well done.

There's a big white house sits on a hill just up the road,
The man inside he cried the day they brought me home,
They folded up a flag, and told my mom and dad, 'We're proud of your son'.

And I'm proud to be on this peaceful piece of property,
I'm on sacred ground and I'm in the best of company,
I'm thankful for those thankful for the things I've done,
I can rest in peace, I'm one of the chosen ones,
I made it to Arlington.

I remember daddy brought me here when I was eight,
We searched all day to find out where my granddad lay,
And when we finally found that cross,
He said, 'Son this is what it cost, to keep us free'.
Now here I am a thousand stones away from him,
He recognized me on the first day I came in,
And it gave me a chill, when he clicked his heels, and saluted me.

And I'm proud to be on this peaceful piece of property,
I'm on sacred ground and I'm in the best of company,
And I'm thankful for those thankful for the things I've done,
I can rest in peace, I'm one of the chosen ones,
I made it to Arlington.

And every time I hear, twenty-one guns,
I know they brought another hero home, to us.

We're thankful for those thankful for the things we've done,
We can rest in peace, 'cause we were the chosen ones,
We made it to Arlington, yea, dust to dust
Don't cry for us, we made it to Arlington.


----------



## manifold

[youtube]K7ToNJHgp-w[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXwb1GEJGIs]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - Settle For A Slowdown[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTZFaM4SVyo]YouTube - Have I Told You Lately - Rod Stewart - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfmK-fXksAg]YouTube - Phil Collins - Can't Stop Loving You - Testify Live '02[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyTGG3lA73w]YouTube - George Strait- You Look So Good in Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This song is about a sick loved one and the unconditional love for that loved one

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8I6qcxWyU]YouTube - Coldplay - Yellow[/ame]


Look at the stars, 
Look how they shine for you, 
And everything you do, 
Yeah they were all yellow, 

I came along 
I wrote a song for you 
And all the things you do 
And it was called yellow 

So then I took my turn 
Oh all the things I've done 
And it was all yellow 

Your skin 
Oh yeah your skin and bones 
Turn into something beautiful 
D'you know you know I love you so 
You know I love you so 

I swam across 
I jumped across for you 
Oh all the things you do 
Cause you were all yellow 

I drew a line 
I drew a line for you 
Oh what a thing to do 
And it was all yellow 

Your skin 
Oh yeah your skin and bones 
Turn into something beautiful 
D'you know for you i bleed myself dry 
For you i bleed myself dry 

Its true look how they shine for you 
look how they shine for you 
look how they shine for you 
look how they shine for you 
look how they shine for you 
look how they shine 
look at the stars look how they shine for you​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghyr8jC112A]YouTube - HIM - Gone with the sin[/ame]​


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRyKg5xMaXA]YouTube - Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVESzTCqc50]YouTube - Barry White - You're the first, my last, my everything[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uqlyEGbia8[/ame]

Second Hand Faith


Emilie Autumn



I'll take my hope where I can find it
Seems I find it here in you
Hang your curtain get behind it
I won't even ask for proof
Go ahead and read my fortune
Cast your dice, define my fate
I just want to know I have one
Tell me that it's not too late for

A little second hand faith
A line upon my palm that I can just erase
'Cause I need to believe in a hierarchic grace
I can do without a book I'll never read
Second hand faith is all I need

I will pay you for your trouble
I will pay you for your time
Steal my wallet charge me double
All I've come for is a sign
Is there someone who can help me
Up above the clouds I see
Sitting in a Chinese restaurant
Someone comes to offer me

A little second hand faith
A line upon my palm that I can just erase
'Cause I need to believe in a hierarchic grace
I can do without a book I'll never read
Second hand faith is all I need

'Cause this feeling of forgiveness means much more to me
Than that paper on the wall that cost you all of ten bucks
If an ancient word, a heathen spell can salvage me
I will believe in miracles 'cause it would take a saint to set me free

And if my luck don't last too long
Or if my life gets worse
I'll be back for another song
A blessing or a curse
And I'll never ask for refunds
'Cause I know you're not to blame
Take more blood more hair more money
I'll do anything to claim

A little second hand faith
A line upon my palm that I can just erase
'Cause I need to believe in a hierarchic grace
I can do without a book I'll never read
Second hand faith is all I need

What somebody threw away
May just get me through the day
I can do without a book I'll never read
Second hand faith is all I need
Second hand faith is all I need


​


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmoE8_U-JTw]YouTube - Five For Fighting - 100 Years[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRzq6-6aeHE]YouTube - HIM - Join me in death ( Official music video )[/ame]​


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Cheesy video but very sensual song.  Candles, music, choc covered strawberries, and a snuggle sammich.  YEAH
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1ArZEFwRsY]YouTube - Donna Summer - Love To Love You Baby(1975)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Cheesy video but very sensual song. Candles, music, choc covered strawberries, and a snuggle sammich. YEAH
> YouTube - Donna Summer - Love To Love You Baby(1975)


 


 




















Just kidding


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

PixieStix said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesy video but very sensual song. Candles, music, choc covered strawberries, and a snuggle sammich. YEAH
> YouTube - Donna Summer - Love To Love You Baby(1975)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding
Click to expand...


lol  I am sure I shock a lot of people at times. 






Best get a kleenex for this song.  I pray I get to experience a love like that one day. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHzMGM9qyZw]YouTube - Where've You Been[/ame]


----------



## JenT

All time whining song about lost love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO8JWbG6bVw]YouTube - nothing compares[/ame]

I'd rather sing it to my 4th to 8th grade first-boyfriend-nobody-else-compares best friend that died way too young

I still remember the exact color of his eyes


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tET3vtelQ6A]YouTube - KISS "BETH"[/ame]​


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7fxN3g5sLw&feature=related]YouTube - Kiss - I was made for loving you[/ame]
​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCWvvIPelg0]YouTube - Blake Shelton- I'll just hold on[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8oeN4eA-a8]YouTube - Deine Lakaien - Over & Done[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLyKEToqME0]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Please Remember Me[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmFsr57NAD8]YouTube - Waltari - One Day[/ame]
​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4qK7d1pbkk]YouTube - Yankee Grey - All Things Considered[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pfTfMoR8sg]YouTube - Bread Everything I own[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-cxtm6JJv4"][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdQ6o9Aig9o&feature=PlayList&p=5FEA3909A269E15C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3]YouTube - Barbara Streisand & Barry Gibb "What Kind Of Fool"[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF3eFUuikyk]YouTube - HIM- heaven tonight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbdutAlyIBo]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Not A Dry Eye in The House[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loS0CVQGzEE]YouTube - Red- Breathe into me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2IwzvQfv1U]YouTube - Raul Malo/The Mavericks - I Told You So[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5QABC29uE0&feature=related"]YouTube - Gino Vannelli - Moment to moment[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Travis Tritt~ Here's a Quarter Call Someone Who Cares

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLG2jaVdUMo]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Here's A Quarter Call Someone Who Cares[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiCRZLr9oRw]YouTube - Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush -Don't Give Up[/ame]

In this proud land we grew up strong
We were wanted all along
I was taught to fight, taught to win
I never thought I could fail

No fight left or so it seems
I am a man whose dreams have all deserted
Ive changed my face, Ive changed my name
But no one wants you when you lose

Dont give up
cos you have friends
Dont give up
Youre not beaten yet
Dont give up
I know you can make it good

Though I saw it all around
Never thought I could be affected
Thought that wed be the last to go
It is so strange the way things turn

Drove the night toward my home
The place that I was born, on the lakeside
As daylight broke, I saw the earth
The trees had burned down to the ground

Dont give up
You still have us
Dont give up
We dont need much of anything
Dont give up
cause somewhere theres a place
Where we belong

Rest your head
You worry too much
Its going to be alright
When times get rough
You can fall back on us
Dont give up
Please dont give up

got to walk out of here
I cant take anymore
Going to stand on that bridge
Keep my eyes down below
Whatever may come
And whatever may go
That rivers flowing
That rivers flowing

Moved on to another town
Tried hard to settle down
For every job, so many men
So many men no-one needs

Dont give up
cause you have friends
Dont give up
Youre not the only one
Dont give up
No reason to be ashamed
Dont give up
You still have us
Dont give up now
Were proud of who you are
Dont give up
You know its never been easy
Dont give up
cause I believe theres the a place
Theres a place where we belong


----------



## MaggieMae

Anything by:

Chicago
The Eagles
Elvis (Presley!)
Lionel Richie
Kenny Rogers

Oldies:

Dionne Warwick
Sarah Vaughn
Frank Sinatra
Ray Price

Wanna really shed some tears? Listen to Whitney Houston and watch this (probably not for the first time, but you'll cry again anyway):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5vRPKIS5UM&feature=PlayList&p=5F61941046337213&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10]YouTube - The lion reunion christian full[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mK3N72UlNc]YouTube - Toni Braxton - Un-Break My Heart[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-vwfWIQYrg]YouTube - Eric Carmen - All By Myself (Live 1976)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVqDfHCi8iI]YouTube - Robert Johnson-Come On In My Kitchen[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uerpt-TiF6k]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - I Can't Unlove You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZXHYItXWqE]YouTube - Lifehouse - Broken[/ame]


----------



## Toro

Judas Priest - Victim of Changes

[youtube]52N7t-FnyvM[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O07CliSzv8A]YouTube - Red - Breathe Into Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmEhp2D13Gw]YouTube - Rob Thomas - This Is How A Heart Breaks (Today Show - live)[/ame]


----------



## roomy

It was 12 years on sept 2nd sinc e my dad died and this song fucking slays me every time.I defy anyone who has lost a Father they loved not to choke up.


----------



## roomy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-X0JcXnWEw&feature=PlayList&p=04BF60CE317ED6B6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=48]YouTube - Luther Vandross Dance with my Father Again[/ame]


----------



## roomy

I love the very bones of the man and I lost him.He was only 58.

He made me me, and I strive to be him every day.
He was a big man, gentle, hard, perfect, flawed.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEAYYIKEoUU]YouTube - i wish i could collin raye[/ame]


----------



## Bootneck

roomy said:


> I love the very bones of the man and I lost him.He was only 58.
> 
> He made me me, and I strive to be him every day.
> He was a big man, gentle, hard, perfect, flawed.



My sympathy, Roomy. I share your sadness. My dad died some years ago. He too was in his fifties.

I remember him through this. A poem he often quoted to me when I was young. I know the words by heart and they always bring a lump to my throat:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2xA4i257aY&feature=related]YouTube - If - Rudyard Kipling (by Harvey Keitel)[/ame]​


----------



## roomy

Bootneck said:


> roomy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the very bones of the man and I lost him.He was only 58.
> 
> He made me me, and I strive to be him every day.
> He was a big man, gentle, hard, perfect, flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sympathy, Roomy. I share your sadness. My dad died some years ago. He too was in his fifties.
> 
> I remember him through this. A poem he often quoted to me when I was young. I know the words by heart and they always bring a lump to my throat:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2xA4i257aY&feature=related]YouTube - If - Rudyard Kipling (by Harvey Keitel)[/ame]​
Click to expand...


Perfectly beautiful.


----------



## The T

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX_rRdtk5UI"]THE TUBES[/ame]*


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rdYtXn9eUk]YouTube - Texas - I Don't Want A Lover[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqyWgGgIe8w]YouTube - Missing You - Alison Krauss[/ame]


----------



## dink

roomy said:


> I love the very bones of the man and I lost him.He was only 58.
> 
> He made me me, and I strive to be him every day.
> He was a big man, gentle, hard, perfect, flawed.



You definitely lost him too soon. Sympathies. I know your pain - mine was only 57 when he passed. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qisbePVDiuE]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Drive (For Daddy Gene)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQgDnZQogDM]YouTube - I Can't Make You Love Me By Bonnie Raitt[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4F_cXGQN9k]YouTube - Patty Loveless - How Can I Help You Say Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4IM0KV5PZI]YouTube - Holding Out For You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtoDox0kAFE]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Don't Cry: Original Version[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bLOjmY--TA]YouTube - Iggy Pop - Candy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lcW3Jj_VGs]YouTube - Lee Ann Womack - I May Hate Myself In The Morning: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2SwnUj5q_8]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - In Your Letter[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNaQEu6IFc4[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbYurJjwk9E[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am0IFwjPyYA]YouTube - Death_Cab - i will follow you into the dark[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEOtVIV12uI]YouTube - The Moments-Love on a Two Way Street[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Fatality said:


> YouTube - Death_Cab - i will follow you into the dark


 
This video is kind of funny, and ingenius

Love makes people do destructive things, I take it he followed her to hell?


----------



## Fatality

PixieStix said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Death_Cab - i will follow you into the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video is kind of funny, and ingenius
> 
> Love makes people do destructive things, I take it he followed her to hell?
Click to expand...


i dunno, something of the sort i guess, its weid but catchy


----------



## PixieStix

Fatality said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Death_Cab - i will follow you into the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video is kind of funny, and ingenius
> 
> Love makes people do destructive things, I take it he followed her to hell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dunno, something of the sort i guess, its weid but catchy
Click to expand...

 
I like the song, I thought it was very good.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAtJ48gvAqs]YouTube - Def Leppard - Long Long Way to Go - Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1duoDJ8QlQ]YouTube - Hank Williams Sr 'Someday You'll Call My Name'[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh4se9YMV3A]YouTube - J Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers - Last Kiss[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mrNGfQdQWY]YouTube - The Mavericks - What A Crying Shame[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8]YouTube - Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BANNMnzbEA&feature=fvst]YouTube - P&P Mandolin Rain[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

There is a lot of truth in this song.    How far you are willing to travel inside yourself determines how far you will travel in a relationship. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz9gpxsgaj0]YouTube - Vanessa Williams & Brian Mcknight - Love Is[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FLgUuHl2xJo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FLgUuHl2xJo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrMFRP3AhLA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrMFRP3AhLA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLiSj9WHjvU]YouTube - Hello It's Me - Todd Rundgren[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ds81S61UvPA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ds81S61UvPA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfH75SwbAXE]YouTube - Def Leppard-Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0DNQMzpG_s]YouTube - its must have been love[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bA1j8quV64]YouTube - Jim Croce -These Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJjKDGluoYg]YouTube - Richard Marx - Until I Find You Again[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q1eGAnmL14]YouTube - Rodney Crowell - After All This Time[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ppp2kwMFpfA]YouTube - "My Worst Fear" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCM20Z0XobA]YouTube - Rick Springfield- What Kind Of Fool Am I (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGpADYJQDJQ]YouTube - Rick Nelson - I Catch Myself Crying (1965)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I09Oyu84dIY]YouTube - Bellamy Brothers - What I'll I Do[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELkWIGOxPyk]YouTube - Rascal Flatts - What Hurts The Most[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1bxlDAjGCo]YouTube - "I'm Movin' On" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNfo8sZhieQ]YouTube - Ricky Nelson.....You're Free To Go[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNIxh7GJg5o]YouTube - Ricky Nelson - That's All She Wrote[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz2R9YPIA9E]YouTube - Sawyer Brown Hard To Say[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

I think this is my favorite Richard Marx song...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5xl8LFRWeE]YouTube - Richard Marx - Keep Coming Back (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYQaD2CAi9A]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel Scarborough Fair[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE]YouTube - All these years Sawyer Brown[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwO3THm32vA]YouTube - Josh Turner : "You Were Always on My Mind"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnIv50OIr-A]YouTube - Bon Jovi - This Ain't A Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Uq3nI11w4g]YouTube - "Here Comes Goodbye" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUDTcOLoO7U]YouTube - Ty Herndon-A Man Holding On (to a woman letting go)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usEcJwrNHAg]YouTube - rolling stone angie[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUoN50lkRi4]YouTube - The Everly Brothers - Bye Bye Love (1957)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5rhck7eQto]YouTube - Sawyer Brown - Used To Blue[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLZf-cpkcgE]YouTube - Davis Daniel - For Crying Out Loud[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV-MdkrGfZc]YouTube - Hinder - Without You: Closed-Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiGPQVUJqq0]YouTube - Brenda Lee -I'm sorry (with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApDKC-KMrY8]YouTube - How Do You Sleep at Night - Wade Hayes[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smi6OXRPLDQ]YouTube - Rob Thomas - Still Aint Over You (Lyrics in Discription)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmEhp2D13Gw]YouTube - Rob Thomas - This Is How A Heart Breaks (Today Show - live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCCO4figO-o]YouTube - Kevin Fowler Not Lovin' Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbPMuX_2rF8]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found - CS TX[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2PC11um7JY]YouTube - J. Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers - Last Kiss / That's How Much I Love You 45 RPM 1964[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyC0sddwADQ]YouTube - Cavalier; Goodbye; I love you.[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdVQtpg3vPA]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Don't Leave Me Now[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TQ3kjEp5Ik]YouTube - Joan Jett - Love Hurts[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykO5zf6frMA]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Cry Over Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A0FxTDeklM]YouTube - Cinderella- Don't know what you got till its gone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-j9hEPenM]YouTube - Def Leppard - Bringin' On The Heartbreak[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVcnowsxpAA]YouTube - Rod Stewart - It's A Heartache[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mx5-pQ7D2k]YouTube - Diana Krall Trio - Boulevard of broken dreams (live)[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XdqMGBZjGM]YouTube - They Might Be Giants-They'll Need A Crane[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A]YouTube - Phil Collins "Against All Odds" Live Aid 1985 bumnote.com[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mJGTeDSvDo]YouTube - A Tender Lie[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-NnWHOUuKw]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - Because Of You: Video - Closed Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUA0ai0XxRU&feature=channel]YouTube - Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone): Stereo Version[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCNXAwl4bd0]YouTube - Collin Raye - I Can Still Feel You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pp5ImZX18I]YouTube - Vince Gill - The Heart Won't Lie[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9jNdDoYKQ]YouTube - Vince Gill - The Reason Why[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZgLDUDn3Fc]YouTube - Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw107NLolsY]YouTube - JOE COCKER-Bye Bye Blackbird[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUXCaXSTmns]YouTube - Dan Seals Everything That Glitters (is not Gold)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sju7osFbV9w]YouTube - Dan Seals "Addicted"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUyws-pICAg]YouTube - "Bring On The Teardrops" Boy Howdy on Nashville Now[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMh825_4dtE]YouTube - neil diamond - Love on the Rocks - The Very Best of Neil Dia[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMvtuKgjzdA]YouTube - Chris Isaak - Forever Blue[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d20H001plXc]YouTube - Buddy Holly - Crying, Waiting, Hoping (Demo)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4YhZiv5JxM]YouTube - Go West King Of Wishful Thinking Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbrw-fwAtHI]YouTube - Roxete - It must have been love - Pretty Women[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zSizm2vYSc]YouTube - Conway Twitty & Loretta Lynn - AFTER THE FIRE IS GONE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qu8RPvhP-U]YouTube - FREDDY FENDER "Wasted Days and Wasted Nights"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI8RIXtHWhk]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - My World Is Over[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgFzN_dxpWU]YouTube - Freddie Mercury - It's So You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLwKq-hkXf4]YouTube - Cliff Richard - All My Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRZumd8uFZI]YouTube - Def Leppard - Have You Ever Needed Someone So Bad[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcO5ZR8k20k]YouTube - Blackhawk- I Sure Can Smell The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLrfbYNCugo[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMiSZzHvBeM[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdQ6o9Aig9o[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mkTg1Cyun4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gacOmWoqQc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1pRxLxkVS4&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKuR3skM_g0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfQ3a1T5yu8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-KACyK50sY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxvhMB0KwF0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOT4OlnCvJw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BIvhtUftw8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZgLDUDn3Fc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoRWaNsnAnA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeg9Af7q9Jw[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OMFiqNA6Ag"][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GapSvpML1fI&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Can someone find Garth Brooks "Learning to Live Again? I cannot find it on youtube


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH4odHVfF5E[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR4vE9xL3yk[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I would rep you for that song, but I must spread it around.


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> I would rep you for that song, but I must spread it around.


To who?


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rep you for that song, but I must spread it around.
> 
> 
> 
> To who?
Click to expand...


you!


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rep you for that song, but I must spread it around.
> 
> 
> 
> To who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you!
Click to expand...


Oh really  ....


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> To who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really  ....
Click to expand...


yes, really! 
You got a problem with that Big Sexy?


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, really!
> You got a problem with that Big Sexy?
Click to expand...


I'm not Kevin Nash


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26PX4y6Qy9Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFWUKIi85Jk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PN47fdLuUY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFs7f2SKOGc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9jNdDoYKQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr-XlnZalWQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i-b30-d5Qg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDfIOr1ByIc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6VsmMN13Y0[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSaRettxDko[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2I4mZQmJMU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkoL-9fSzsg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCCO4figO-o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cjkoY7KOxs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3MScqIpVqs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Uq3nI11w4g[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSZLWev-SVk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d0rgVxiNJM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEE3ycDH9_8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsdgOWC4JyI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlI9ykOUmDw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8o96xwalAM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpjnaGOeHH4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcIimskxK3g[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBMQTrJrld8[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2kxlZDOHeQ[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8OgWPcNA6o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeeMDGq1FMI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPSuJfLGKGQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz0Sscke9z4[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbEpMdrB9NY&feature=related[/ame]

This song is about the death of Fleas ( the bass player for red hot chili peppers) dog named martian and her demise.


----------



## Truthmatters

Dont listen if you dont want to cry


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNJBopK25I[/ame]

This song is a personal favorite of mine 

You'll remember me when the west wind moves
Upon the fields of barley
You'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
As we walk in the fields of gold

So she took her love
For to gaze awhile
Upon the fields of barley
In his arms she fell as her hair came down
Among the fields of gold

Will you stay with me, will you be my love
Among the fields of barley
We'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
As we lie in the fields of gold

See the west wind move like a lover so
Upon the fields of barley
Feel her body rise when you kiss her mouth
Among the fields of gold
I never made promises lightly
And there have been some that I've broken
But I swear in the days still left
We'll walk in the fields of gold
We'll walk in the fields of gold

Many years have passed since those summer days
Among the fields of barley
See the children run as the sun goes down
Among the fields of gold
You'll remember me when the west wind moves
Upon the fields of barley
You can tell the sun in his jealous sky
When we walked in the fields of gold
When we walked in the fields of gold
When we walked in the fields of gold


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKyBBYp5auw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqiT-3A6qak[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh123TonnOc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mvq5zdX4xQ[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO0f2Yb7DAY[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6cdPeYJh0s[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNIxh7GJg5o[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU9XVOH3EDs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBzTxZQG5Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqaeFYssW18]YouTube - SCORPIONS - lonely nights[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pep6nREBpS8]YouTube - Scorpions - Still Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_8-fU7xM6Y]YouTube - Collin Raye - Man Of My Word[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaazyowNh3g]YouTube - The Stylistics - You Are Everything (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLntFKtR66g]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Just A Dream[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqXek853SDE]YouTube - Aubrey By Bread[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdzbjUWu2VU]YouTube - Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEZ67ioWv4A]YouTube - Eagles-Wasted Time (Live1994)[/ame]


----------



## naomibee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPgwY11jzK8]YouTube - Linkin Park - Given Up[/ame]


----------



## naomibee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVTXPUF4Oz4]YouTube - Linkin Park - "In The End"[/ame]

to the t


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbCL-ldAm6c]YouTube - Because Of You - Kelly Clarkson[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgQIne0NpE0]YouTube - Walter Jackson I Won't Remember Ever Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcGntdbDB5Q]YouTube - Faith Hill - Cry (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRpBtjIcOEM]YouTube - Stealing Kisses[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpjnaGOeHH4]YouTube - Alison Krauss and Robert Plant in Please Read the Letter[/ame]


----------



## ekrem

,
With English *subtitles*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmO_FsmQI00]YouTube - Murat Kekilli - Bu aksam olorum (EN subtitels)[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KjOhoH0dY4]YouTube - Hope Leaves - Opeth[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePyRrb2-fzs]YouTube - Timbaland - Apologize (feat. One Republic)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztEPKea1_YI]YouTube - Jack Ingram - Lips of an Angel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCQGEXlesUA]YouTube - Meat Loaf Is Nothing Sacred[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m15pPKFxd6o]YouTube - HIM - One Last Time[/ame]

Is it so hard to believe 
our hearts are made to be broken by love? 
That in constant dying lies 
the beauty of it all... 

My darling won't you feel -  
Love's sweet heaven in our endless cry? 

Oh at least you could try... 
For this one last time... 

Ever amazed how bright are the flames 
we are burning in... 
Ever smiled at the tragedies 
we hold inside... 
My darling won't you cherish 
the fear of life that keeps 
you and me so alive...? 

Oh at least you could try... 
For this one last time... 
It could be alright... 
For this one last time... 

Oh at least you could try... 
(and we just will be closer) 
For this one last time... 
(let me fall into your arms) 
It could be alright... 
(don't let us grow colder) 
For this one last time... 
(let me close to your heart) 

Oh at least you could try... 
(and before it's all over) 
For this one last time... 
(let me fall into your arms) 
It could be alright... 
(before it's all over) 
For this one last time... 
(let me close to your heart)


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ-or6gOv3I]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Man of Steel[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d_dDbWu_A8]YouTube - Zombina and the Skeletons - The First Kiss[/ame]

I have a confession for you,
You're not my first.
I'm older than i seem, though sometimes i still move too fast,
I'm smarter than i look but i have a chequered past.
I have a confession for you,
You won't be my last...

The first kiss cuts deeper than the rest,
It's a shame, but it's just the way it is.
The first kiss cuts deeper than the rest,
I will never breathe again.

I have a confession for you,
My love passed on long ago,
When the world was black & white and i was oh-so young,
Now i'm obliged to take from you what i need to stay strong.
I have a confession for you,
All i love has gone,

In between days, only at night,
I took his love, he took my life,
Somehow my dress became undone.
The moon stared down in disapproval,
Like a dead man's head forced into a pitch black drain,
Weeping stars to illustrate a glittering release from pain,
From my loveless life. my lifeless love would gleam,
Just like the tears that hang above our heads,
In these wooden beds.
I think it's getting late.
As i kneel before saint peter's gate,
The hot breath of hell upon my neck as i wait.

And i wait, and i wait, and i wait....


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2RGu1v5388]YouTube - Otis Redding - I've Got Dreams To Remember.wmv[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Our country has lost many many Chances. Thanks to so called "choice"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGI-mZxacOk]YouTube - Jaime Thietten My Chance[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qr5t9mi39E]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Foolish Pride (Single Version) (Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Lala Song Player - Just A Memory by Elvis Costello


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfY5566r0QA]YouTube - Elton John - I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwRV7gmDIyk[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaUw3EsL9bs"][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM3IdM2c4y8&feature=related]YouTube - Hope "My Greatest Memory"[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLigJaks7to]YouTube - Peter Frampton Lines On My Face Live 1995[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZUZWEc3ElE"]YouTube - Pandora's Box - Lulu's Mr Brightside[/ame]

I don't know where else to put this. I can't open the long video threads, so I'll put it here.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8I6qcxWyU&feature=related]YouTube - Coldplay - Yellow[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKspGNCkSAc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Not A Dry Eye In The House[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj10EzNKA2M]YouTube - Neil Diamond & Barbara Streisand, You Don't Bring Me Flowers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nqdcbFU9Bg]YouTube - Diamond Rio - You're Gone[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI&feature=related]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw]YouTube - Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tejXfyRL9M]YouTube - Mallary Hope Love Lives On[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlkV-MNl0qY&feature=related]YouTube - Rascal Flatts - Why[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXrmAKBBTU]YouTube - Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH4odHVfF5E&feature=related]YouTube - At This Moment - Billy Vera[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y0R3IK9L1M]YouTube - Great Plains-Faster Gun[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSMW4Gwi0y0]YouTube - Guess Who-These eyes[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCCzZ0hdmzg]YouTube - Better now - Rascal Flatts Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LA7ZDlLBH0]YouTube - Journey - I'm Cryin'[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q1kB0R4Ijs]YouTube - Bread Everything I own.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwthfBBe7wI]YouTube - Johnny Tillotson - I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysxw7EON5xc]YouTube - neil diamond red red wine[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3LyBaLYOWU]YouTube - Neil Diamond- Love On The Rocks[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

[youtube]z8mPS0-2Xq8[/youtube]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mJGTeDSvDo]YouTube - A Tender Lie[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2G6yz6B6aw]YouTube - When You're Gone - Richard Marx[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGpADYJQDJQ]YouTube - Rick Nelson - I Catch Myself Crying (1965)[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iphyGPJQ2g&feature=related]YouTube - Tracy Chapman - Sing For You [Live Acoustic][/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa3h3pnhg8s]YouTube - Leaving on a jet plane- peter, paul and mary[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSZLWev-SVk]YouTube - Dreaming my dreams with you by Collin Raye[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psS-lQPW5JE]YouTube - Rick Trevino - It Only Hurts When I Laugh[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXmA-zDD8KU]YouTube - Rick Trevino - Walk Out Backwards[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV64T1NutxY]YouTube - Lynn Anderson - Cry.[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCu9erGgnPE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE]YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duUC3BcLy2s]YouTube - Sawyer Brown: Heart Don't Fall Now (video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo"]YouTube - Evanescence - My Immortal[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5XyBfJUKwc]YouTube - Mark Chestnutt - She Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO1uvId03HY]YouTube - Mark Chesnut - Brother Jukebox[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_68P6DNCkM]YouTube - David Cook - Permanent - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vP1YUkweRA]YouTube - Hall & Oates - You've lost that loving feeling[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAnZ_mTUP1c]YouTube - Daryl Hall & John Oates - Everytime You Go Away[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnVXIUyshng]YouTube - She's Gone (1976) - Hall & Oates[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcKfnfz4b-Y&feature=related]YouTube - Wasted Time[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU2LzuVrqLQ]YouTube - Unbreak my Heart - Toni Braxton - Live[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8]YouTube - Seasons In The Sun - Terry Jacks 1974[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYWiaDWjLBo]YouTube - GENESIS HOLD ON MY HEART[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36U4ez7AzKA&feature=related]YouTube - Explosions in the sky - Your Hand in Mine[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQgDnZQogDM]YouTube - I Can't Make You Love Me By Bonnie Raitt[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o]YouTube - Player - Baby Come Back[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM-uIUd8CFg]YouTube - Rascal Flatts - Holes (Song&Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnwJ5KIcKX4&feature=related]YouTube - Barbra Streisand Send In The Clowns[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PtB5_eEpLs]YouTube - Natalie Merchant - Beloved Wife[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1ykMNtzMT8]YouTube - Chicago - If you leave me now - 1977 (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxgzlDClVuc]YouTube - lost without your love[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY8APrYU2Gs]YouTube - David Soul - Don't Give Up On Us[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ys89rgn4b0]YouTube - whiskey lullaby sad[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsUsrhXBzK4]YouTube - Everything I own AP - David Gate[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwdTcoUHfkw]YouTube - bread aubrey[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOyMpQQriY0]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Look What You've Done to Me[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7Qob5zr2Bk&feature=fvw]YouTube - Like We Never Loved At All[/ame]


----------



## Newby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPR108kwNo4]YouTube - Paula Cole-Where have all the cowboys gone[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK2OyGb0sBk]YouTube - To Make Her Love Me-Rascal Flatts[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

For Ken

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BIvhtUftw8]YouTube - Rascal Flatts - Pieces[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZeyokS-v44]YouTube - Collapse the Light Into Earth PORCUPINE TREE[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klhK_4evO5c]YouTube - Janis Joplin - A Woman Left Lonely[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6cZZgwFBX4]YouTube - Evanescence - My Immortal[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLxCiuSV5Bo]YouTube - Just call Me angel of the Morning[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGp2bY9l2Rk]YouTube - Just When I Needed You Most - Randy Van Warmer With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oaHHrNQVrg]YouTube - WICKED GAME [HD] Chris Isaak[/ame]


----------



## PatekPhilippe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU6bZ6NtJCs&feature=related]YouTube - The Cure - A letter to Elise[/ame]


----------



## PatekPhilippe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-TJ6ahX-Vc&feature=related]YouTube - "Girl in Trouble" by Romeo Void[/ame]


----------



## PatekPhilippe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PDZC38doDM]YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Dead Souls (The Crow Soundtrack)[/ame]

The original version was written and performed by one of my favorite bands of all time  "Joy Division" but NIN did a very good cover and "The Crow" was a classic love story


----------



## PatekPhilippe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCvNS149gsw]YouTube - three days grace - I hate everything about you[/ame]


----------



## PatekPhilippe

and one of my all time favorite songs covered by "Type O Negative".
R.I.P. Pete Steele...You rocked!!!!!!!!!!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cTU0Q4Uw4I]YouTube - Type O Negative-Cinnamon Girl[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fZJRmEVqiw]YouTube - The Cure - If Only Tonight We Could Sleep - 1987[/ame]


----------



## American Horse

*Songs 'bout luv & loss*

embedded disabled - click again to watch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go]YouTube - Johnny Cash Hurt[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tADPD5mpqRM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tADPD5mpqRM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ee7DShR1EX8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ee7DShR1EX8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RMP10siqqgU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RMP10siqqgU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PatekPhilippe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE-7IP6e6d8]YouTube - The Yahoos- Baby i love you[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs]YouTube - Cinderella - Nobody's Fool[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yJOcp32p9g]YouTube - Larry Gatlin & The Gatlin Brothers--Broken Lady[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H6XnJSR5iI]YouTube - LARRY GATLIN I Don't Wanna Cry[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ukYCopxLs]YouTube - Alabama-1981-Feels So Right[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLZf-cpkcgE]YouTube - Davis Daniel - For Crying Out Loud[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_Pjy_IJ-8U]YouTube - Bee Gees - for whom the bell tolls[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSMW4Gwi0y0&feature=related]YouTube - Guess Who-These eyes[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4EzmvbWPxs]YouTube - Eddie Rabbit I Can't Help Myself Live Pop Goe's The Country[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1mcyj958HU]YouTube - Every Which Way But Loose (Eddie Rabbit)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRbgryzrFmo]YouTube - BY REQUEST Bee Gees - If I Can't Have You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgks-FL5wVQ]YouTube - BEE GEES ~ HEARTBREAKER ~[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68w0wO-Fdzs]YouTube - The Bee Gees You Win Again lyric![/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFAzMt1hTyg]YouTube - Yngwie Malmsteen - You don't remember, I'll never forget[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j4cu-MuLgc]YouTube - Rodney Crowell - After All This Time[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HB6l4i-zA_Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HB6l4i-zA_Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSF89swJ9IU]YouTube - Arlo Guthrie/I Can't Help Falling In Love With You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsEotKfvYrY]YouTube - Richard Marx - Straight from My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Axkf24nArAQ]YouTube - Larry Gatlin - Love Is Just a Game[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO4ax6Pp7UE]YouTube - Larry Gatlin and the Gatlin Brothers "Talkin' To The Moon"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI6CCHcJ6-c]YouTube - Larry Gatlin & The Gatlin Brothers "What Are We Doin' Lonesome"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ALd-Osvms0]YouTube - Reba McEntire - Turn On The Radio[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCCO4figO-o]YouTube - Kevin Fowler Not Lovin' Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF2U7zTpdTQ]YouTube - Air Supply - Without You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE2LsP_cPa4]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Please Don't Stop Loving Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTcu7MCtuTs]YouTube - &#x202a;Simply Red - If You Don't Know Me By Now&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKN7XqSQw8]YouTube - &#x202a;Meat Loaf - Couldn't have said it better&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zNf4sOO_mg]YouTube - &#x202a;Darryl Worley - I Miss My Friend&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

B17. Get's _me_ every time.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6JJjfnNwsY&feature=related]YouTube - Please Mr Please Olivia Newton John[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKtfijmJFwc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Cry Over Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaSy8yy-mr8]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Before He Cheats[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg4zxY1vF1w]YouTube - Tears Of An Angel - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztEPKea1_YI]YouTube - Jack Ingram - Lips of an Angel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0DNQMzpG_s]YouTube - its must have been love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7imqO-OBVk]YouTube - Seether - Careless Whisper[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUOrLe4vlY]YouTube - Broken - Seether and Amy Lee (With lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLntFKtR66g&ob=av2e]YouTube - Carrie Underwood - Just A Dream[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24IfD-0VUu4]YouTube - diary bread[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEJ3PGqneIg]YouTube - Natalie Merchant - Beloved Wife (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiKcd7yPLdU]YouTube - Three Dog Night "One"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE4guHywpaA]YouTube - Natalie Merchant - The Letter[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YUFFMA4V-w]YouTube - Voltaire-Ex Lover's Lover[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjHHl_bAEMg]YouTube - The Moody Blues- Question[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNEcQS4tXgQ]YouTube - The way we were[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emuVLVylBiA]YouTube - Barbra Streisand - Somewhere[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZHrbjhwKik]YouTube - Sarah McLachlan and Josh Groban - In The Arms Of The Angel[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaCvZJbUx2w]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Love On The Rocks[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDuE68OBvsw]YouTube - Bread - Look What You've Done ( original w/ lyrics )[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbeQa2hmznk]YouTube - Ronnie Milsap - It Was Almost Like A Song[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ6_Yn5Ip6A]YouTube - Alabama - Lady Down On Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ-or6gOv3I]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Man of Steel[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2sP5rG47kw]YouTube - Tell Laura I Love Her- Ray Peterson[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBbyigJjFgI]YouTube - No Reins -- Horse Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHfSuBglk8E]YouTube - The Wreckers - Leave The Pieces (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8cYDnthloI]YouTube - Queen - Save Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmuXbaV6NSU]YouTube - Mark Chesnutt - Danger At My Door[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOwKqGIF1ls]YouTube - Firehouse - Don't Treat Me Bad (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRDcU39fDcc]YouTube - Faith Hill - Like We Never Loved At All (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY]YouTube - Five Finger Death Punch- Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o]YouTube - Seether - Broken ft. Amy Lee[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQohcmvFDGs]YouTube - She Loves Me Not - Fear Cult[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC6cxdVGc2c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-ph4lSEJyk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG7fPmzxZug[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74JNJ86M4vw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3PyMtaoOgw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aihu16RyYp8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZLIvPEDrNg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLetXmmf27Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duUC3BcLy2s[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxbWVMet3jM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwbHuWG1MdE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYub1neLZmA[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud2XKt2N8fs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLdT883Epl4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYVxfDtTNZA[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgfFCFzXYTc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO98j-l3VTw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfLC2IpJ8Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnWKxaDKBHI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efojzMwLIK0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZQPGBrAMvA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWY7iVtesDE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylZKZ0cAlCE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuvtoyVi7vY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEXBmw2jBcA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAtJ48gvAqs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BMwcO6_hyA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3t_rhjMIdQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAX20LoVgxE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztEPKea1_YI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXLC1butGc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efojzMwLIK0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlGwdCNO7Lo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWdZEumNRmI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qr5t9mi39E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUOrLe4vlY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0MjAl7to-c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaS2CxlTgME[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGFq96Pfz8s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvdLovAaYzM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJMPeJ1By0U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77pb0WXAz-Q[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swMTl9WKNiI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO_iS_U5FkA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJFNEVd1ucc[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog

For an all-around, feel-good love song, you just can't beat "Rubber Ducky" as sung by the Muppets.  I just melt everytime I hear that song.


----------



## Phoenix

Big Black Dog said:


> For an all-around, feel-good love song, you just can't beat "Rubber Ducky" as sung by the Muppets.  I just melt everytime I hear that song.



You're such a goober, BBD.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n52gTd1yqD0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4STPSIJKcE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nqdcbFU9Bg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Uq3nI11w4g[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1bxlDAjGCo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHM02zhuipo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22CrTnzFrak[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7Qob5zr2Bk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcGntdbDB5Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnO7HC_u2xo[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMG3VR5PP4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKQbcJyVKR0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6KYAVn8ons[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UabGi_jZRPM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbtj037uG0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LatorN4P9aA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqyWgGgIe8w[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOVAjWNNZ_o[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6kmFYJB-Is[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCDBitRi36c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5he42PIdkg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5tjBfaj678[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOPivmLL9pE[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

I can't see the videos cause I really do live in the middle of nowhere, but if we are talking love and loss...

oh where oh where can my baby be, the Lord took her away from me, she's gone to heaven so I'se got to be good, so I can see my baby when I leave uh this world....


----------



## Sallow

This is my tender love song and contribution to this thread..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxHl3gr-WMM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4j1LtCdww[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This song makes me cry, it reminds me of my niece and nephew 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ne3cz9eUsQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

have mercy guys! 

At least give me song titles.


----------



## Sallow

Alice..Kewl!

I will see your Alice and raise you an Iggy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd74O9PC5s4&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

tinydancer said:


> have mercy guys!
> 
> At least give me song titles.


Sorry - Alice Cooper "Poison".


----------



## Phoenix

Phoenix said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> have mercy guys!
> 
> At least give me song titles.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - Alice Cooper "Poison".
Click to expand...


Iggy Pop "Candy"


----------



## Phoenix

I'll see Iggy and raise you a G&R ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYOYlqOitDA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Phoenix said:


> I'll see Iggy and raise you a G&R ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYOYlqOitDA



(Guns & Roses, "Since I don't Have You")


----------



## Sallow

Bah..G&R was good circa "Appetite for Destruction"..

But..I will see you THAT and raise you Zodiac Mind Warp!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtnCcWOS7y8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Sallow said:


> Bah..G&R was good circa "Appetite for Destruction"..
> 
> But..I will see you THAT and raise you Zodiac Mind Warp!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtnCcWOS7y8





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwjqO-tgOrg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6EmL6fMfgU[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Song of Solomon


Really, noone went there yet?


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iREsRmzh7u8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOKI_tIBWVI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5Hmqoh9Vy0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fr5X-uFpQg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5oAKyC4w-U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97S66xee0U8[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXemEW-zql0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTlsip2KO0U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JnpuG_HA9M[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32GdEFADy6s[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHs5cg5RIu8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8JA9Qs2Mho[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDp1U7w0G6s[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8JA9Qs2Mho[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6N08SqvZew&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvLq0TYiwI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4fbUGBaTcs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P951n1kQDQU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yklp5Ua_xj4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXLC1butGc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph3PGSVxr7A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyXYot6wHuE&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSHzODm-Ik8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For all those who gave ALL for our Freedom 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXrmAKBBTU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAtJ48gvAqs[/ame]


----------



## Crow

A GWAR love song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZrfOFXw3Ak[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEXBmw2jBcA[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

this song always comes to mind on love and loss

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24IfD-0VUu4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ICnk-gWx8A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awNqLO6auQA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXK8gwxy_5k[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w05w1XbZTG8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXu4UTytnIY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK7uMY3Zg9U[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILJxICUIbCY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nEfuE8Pw4U[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

For Shawnna, Matt, Christopher, and Becky 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ne3cz9eUsQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1e6RK4aMWI[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ3XUM9gUG4[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjN8huzS2Nc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m02-RHN_hQE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHcA_hROx8c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhKpxJea64A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnVXIUyshng[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsOBYLFlctM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5Wpn3dFrEs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59BZxgohr9g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsDMxWgPQcg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7gMeUCtXx4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeg9Af7q9Jw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9ryNyPEyqA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU3DrvWVln0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsS61FUdELo&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPu_G-T28iU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiBSeYxJWV0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RTWzsGO4Zc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XvphWrLovM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2viFm8f_Lo[/ame]


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And one of the greatest songs to set the mood...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EO1nfSCKrU[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ElQ8vXN8eI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkWGwY5nq7A[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This song is about the ultimate love of two people for an entire lifetime. 

My GrandMa and GrandPa were married for almost 70 years. My GrandMa died 13 days after the love of her life passed away, she said "I do not want to go home without Daddy" 

This is for them 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDuE68OBvsw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvkvjummb7g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4RKQv-pIqY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clKAdQnwJ7A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLM0tiZ5Kf8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJqUN9TClM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX86Bd3N70o[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dxRxMHkGdA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ppp2kwMFpfA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrr3lRLjZ1Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMOekG7ehc4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93S_l0qZrXA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2H4l9RpkwM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLOeSsIM4oA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyn8AmcBBvI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMU6J-MWT8E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bhuAyau09A[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLSqqZb33GE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWHTCGzmGao[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8WsMkHRhqk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8APTMRfDmKY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pd-uSUE7Uw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGLR25EJtfE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcNJtQpAScY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtJl8uEUZOc[/ame]


----------



## American Horse

In the early 70's Cat Sevens was the voice of lost and urequited love:

His "Lady D'Arbanville" was a song about a lover lying in her grave (Patti D'Arvanville?), or Sad Lisa...

But "How Can I Tell You" seemed to be about a lover only dreamed of and not yet known; "it's a song about someone with love ready to give to and share with someone who has not come into his life yet. Idealized love or whatever, it's&#65279; still a longing, a profound longing"

Here are two versions; one with a female voice and the second with Cat's voice, the original version.

(BTW there is some beautiful and moving artwork in both these videos. I suggest clicking on the expansion arrows in the bottom corner of the video to get the full impact of it's beauty and poignance)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq26qyp9OpY&feature=related[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc9cZe2bzEc&feature=related[/ame]


This is a song (lament?) a "loner" is best able to understand or appreciate.
Here's a scene from the second version - notice the lonely figure walking the flooded shoreline, as close as he 
(or she) can get to the unknown land, the island projecting through the surf, just out of reach . . . _Terra Incognita_


----------



## Jos

American Horse said:


> In the early 70's Cat Sevens was the voice of lost and urequited love:
> 
> His "Lady D'Arbanville" was a song about a lover lying in her grave (Patti D'Arvanville?), or Sad Lisa...
> 
> But "How Can I Tell You" seemed to be about a lover only dreamed of and not yet known; "it's a song about someone with love ready to give to and share with someone who has not come into his life yet. Idealized love or whatever, it's&#65279; still a longing, a profound longing"
> 
> Here are two versions; one with a female voice and the second with Cat's voice, the original version.
> 
> (BTW there is some beautiful and moving artwork in both these videos. I suggest clicking on the expansion arrows in the bottom corner of the video to get the full impact of it's beauty and poignance)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq26qyp9OpY&feature=related
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc9cZe2bzEc&feature=related
> 
> 
> This is a song (lament?) a "loner" is best able to understand or appreciate.
> Here's a scene from the second version - notice the lonely figure walking the flooded shoreline, as close as he
> (or she) can get to the unknown land, the island projecting through the surf, just out of reach . . . _Terra Incognita_


But, But, But Cat stevens is a Muzlim, he must be bad right?
YUSUF Islam  Homepage


----------



## American Horse

Jos said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 70's Cat Sevens was the voice of lost and urequited love:
> 
> His "Lady D'Arbanville" was a song about a lover lying in her grave (Patti D'Arvanville?), or Sad Lisa...
> 
> But "How Can I Tell You" seemed to be about a lover only dreamed of and not yet known; "it's a song about someone with love ready to give to and share with someone who has not come into his life yet. Idealized love or whatever, it's&#65279; still a longing, a profound longing"
> 
> Here are two versions; one with a female voice and the second with Cat's voice, the original version.
> 
> (BTW there is some beautiful and moving artwork in both these videos. I suggest clicking on the expansion arrows in the bottom corner of the video to get the full impact of it's beauty and poignance)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq26qyp9OpY&feature=related
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc9cZe2bzEc&feature=related
> 
> 
> This is a song (lament?) a "loner" is best able to understand or appreciate.
> Here's a scene from the second version - notice the lonely figure walking the flooded shoreline, as close as he
> (or she) can get to the unknown land, the island projecting through the surf, just out of reach . . . _Terra Incognita_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, But, But Cat stevens is a Muzlim, he must be bad right?
> YUSUF Islam  Homepage
Click to expand...


Not to go off-thread here, but Cat has said some damaging things, and he has paid accordingly.  None of that reduces the beauty of his music. He was a great artist in his yourger days, on the scale of Neil Young, who also has said some improvident things, but neverless is still a favorite here.  I'd ten times rather listen to either than the Beetles.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4XD6CuaGZo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6KYAVn8ons[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3nScN89Klo[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No1UKN-SKlg[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ig-ZF1-qoQ[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zEyRixsDZY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gp6ZJLTf4o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

OMG! Haven't heard this in a looooooooong time ... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAeIOhGfZV0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOl01vKXv6I[/ame]


----------



## Missourian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJetdYSZzUo[/ame]


----------



## Missourian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og1QRtcWdEY[/ame]


----------



## Missourian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp5Rdb9ncfM[/ame]


----------



## Missourian

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auB9OTvthKI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBccr-aLu4I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dh79Ggx9Js[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfqwx7pMsqs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfQ3a1T5yu8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHbNU9WuVgw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwcKde9PiQk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzr2v9yNiEk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_kS-JdmQv4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AfvRWvvP1U[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTWiUL-jyrs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alLgxBUcMbc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol0ZyaGG5H4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbSOLBMUvIE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXtnhPpg7sY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBjpvcSWnlw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBAkONUjukk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSX6YCq3adE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY9Eb0tZZkA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKhWCSw4_m4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSPvv2EUdCA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edRnjGPJGo0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mua1j9e7aoM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sRJ-eOHnc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0SUG6Fv15Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHbNU9WuVgw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYHIMeOntGQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oQyNlYPNVU[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMNBndKspow[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgfVyF4UpsA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK7uMY3Zg9U[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_sEtNrYlC4[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]fyoYjXz9ZTc[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBp1ugUZ2mE[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

[youtube]cjVQ36NhbMk[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFJu8DCH_b0[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-dDh23OOMo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0lpityVOiE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

The most appropriate for this thread..... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0lk14moOus"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0lk14moOus[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygj7tawGiug&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faOtdqGOXig[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEnUhjmwjlI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHug5fRK6MM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsdgOWC4JyI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkmimLQyR64[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRXem9aQVe8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX2lvItpXCo&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFB4O4uBfa0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiyKwigIvkI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBp3HzWzNus[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXGa__ECvnM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Did I already post this?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6kmFYJB-Is[/ame]

I was a fool for what I thought was love
And I tried my best to keep up what we had
We had a vision, no, I had a vision
And now I've to see that the vision is dead

One of us is winterhearted
One of us is cold as ice
One of us is breaking hearts
And it's not me

I was romantic, so silly and blind
I told the world that true love had a name
But all that is left now is pity and shame

One of us is winterhearted
One of us is cold as ice
One of us is breaking hearts
And it's not me


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pun_R9qE7-k&feature=related[/ame]

Come like the dusk
Like a rose on the grave of love
You are my lust
Like a rose on the grave of love

I curse the day I first saw you
Like a rose that is born to bloom
Don't look at me the way you do
Like the roses, they fear the gloom

Your thorns, they kissed my blood

Your beauty heals, your beauty kills
And who would know better than I do?
Pretend you love me!

Indeed, reality seems far
When a rose is in love with you
Slaves of our hearts, that's what we are
We loved and died where roses grew

They watched us silently

A rose is free, a rose is wild
And who would know better than I do?
Roses are not made for love


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzITtgj4PVU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5Pit2WJ6dI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I think everyone should give this a listen 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pun_R9qE7-k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l9ZbnzUUKg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxdiraVxwkI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLgdcGEqgcw&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mss9ikIybrQ[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEdewhbfjh4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYMsa-JQuvo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jprsnvQH4Jk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

I could listen to this guy's voice all day long ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1uari8MZe0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axtpjca3Vxo[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opYX5hbtuOU&feature=related[/ame]

How much longer will all this last
My keyboards bloody for all to see
Is this a blessing or my worst curse?
To feel too deeply, to care too much
You always were my fatal flaw
Darkest addiction of all, but your
Black Heart will always kill
With violence against my will
How many trials must I fight
How many more till I am free
But it's all better than all this monotony
Of all your anger, in your black heart
So empty and cold, you played with,
You played with everything
While you play with everyone you
Meet. I try to play with a deeper feat
But you hide anger in all you do, How
Many more victims must you choose?
But there's beauty in sadness, this
Sadness & there is sanity in
Madness, so shallow
and cold...Till I am free...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx41T2us8nU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra-Om7UMSJc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7xKMWq9so4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL8IB6mGP9w[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

When you lose yourself

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EY-S8hEvso[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqMY9mMMJKU[/ame]


----------



## elvis

go to 1:40

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ByovmkVztk[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LatorN4P9aA[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOR6p1o2hPI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baOz601--b0[/ame]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzZnQ7hX8cM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNbhwNlHVj8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sX4nuNrHY8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyyPK6FLsVo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsbwJLgFoao[/ame]

I'm sorry I can't bleed for you
The way you want me to
To throw myself against the rocks
The way I used to do 
I'm sorry that I can't prolong
The pain I've been put through
I'm sorry, yes I'm sorry
So sorry
But not as sorry as you 

CHORUS
You wear your misery like a crown
You're only happy when you're down
And the saddest part is you don't even know why
What are you lacking deep inside?
Depression as a point of pride
If you're not careful the world is going to pass you by

I'm sorry I can't always drown
In rivers of despair
A man forever broken by
A need for your repair 

I'm sorry if the things I said
Were somehow misconstrued
I'm sorry, yes I'm sorry
So sorry
But not as sorry as you 

(CHORUS) 

I'm sorry that my happiness
Isn't to your taste
A pessimistic optimist
Who's bound to be replaced 

I'm sorry I can't grovel in
Emotions I outgrew
I'm sorry, yes I'm sorry
So sorry
But not as sorry as you 

(CHORUS)


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVKszGGQXAM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

This video is so beautiful, and the song is perfect for it. My interpretation of this video, and song may be very different from most

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m53--yTPQNk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPVbXzRqt-M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXFOUQBRHE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-v38lbPNZs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LunT2kP3JL4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z54-QHEZN6E[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNIxh7GJg5o[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNe3ew9SpSw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAF2HnOiOT0[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_weSk0BonM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Did I already post this?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdXvqMF-6vI&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U2wBqRw-yo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heXbao0WYIA[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzZ-Mgi1My4[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

As I walk this land with broken dreams
I have visions of many things
Love's happiness is just an illusion
Filled with sadness and confusion,
What becomes of the broken hearted
Who had love that's now departed?
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
Maybe.
The fruits of love grow all around
But for me they come a tumblin' down.
Every day heartaches grow a little stronger
I can't stand this pain much longer
I walk in shadows
Searching for light
Cold and alone
No comfort in sight,
Hoping and praying for someone to care
Always moving and goin to where
What becomes of the broken hearted
Who had love that's now departed?
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
Maybe.
I'm searching though I don't succeed,
But someone look, there's a growing need.
Oh, he is lost, there's no place for beginning,
All that's left is an unhappy ending.
Now what's become of the broken-hearted
Who had love that's now departed?
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
I'll be searching everywhere
Just to find someone to care.
I'll be looking everyday
I know I'm gonna find a way
Nothings gonna stop me now
I'll find a way somehow
I'll be searching everywhere


----------



## JBeukema

Live Kristine: You are the Night

ou're the night that gives me all these fears
It's your light that gives me harmony
You're the night that gives me loneliness
It's your light that gives me all I need

I stop acting like a fool, let me go
Did you think you could get just everything
I don't believe in love anymore
Cause you got away and broke my heart again

Ah ah ah you are the night, the night

Stop playing the same drum all the time
Don't you pretend you have blindfolded me
I don't believe in words anymore
The made me cry so very hard my friend

You're the night that gives me all these fears
It's your light that gives me harmony
You're the night that gives me loneliness
It's your light that gives me all I need

Look at yourself and you will see
The eyes of a man you wouldn't dare to trust
Take all your lies with you and go
Cause you broke my heart and left me cold again

You're the night that gives me all these fears
It's your light that gives me harmony
You're the night that gives me loneliness
It's your light that gives me all I need

I could have loved you so much more
But you shut your mouth every time I mention us
You never believed me anyway
Cause you knew that would be an end to it


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## avos

Best song about love and loss is Against All Odds by Phil Collins but I also like  Mariah Carey's version of this song.  I remember every time I hear this song before its like I want to punch the person sitting right next to me. But no worries, I'm pretty much okay now.


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

can you give as much as you can take
can you love as much as you can hate
the flame we share is one as you're aware
the needs we burn is the child we never had
we split our lives to find our mind again
we do divorce so our first fight's regained
together will we remain to say

together we will live, this century got so much more to give
together we will leave, giving to the world a better place to grow

feelings we keep away from decay
feelings we send each other everyday
does your silence speak the world I hear
does your reserve mean what I fear
the forever we are is the forever we murdered
stay right here, stand by me

together we will live, this century got so much more to give
together we will leave, giving to the world a better place to grow
together we will live, this century got so much more to give
together we will leave, giving to the world a better place to grow

together will we remain to say
together will we survive to see


----------



## JBeukema

Love of mine some day you will die
But I'll be close behind
I'll follow you into the dark

No blinding light or tunnels to gates of white
Just our hands clasped so tight
Waiting for the hint of a spark
If Heaven and Hell decide
That they both are satisfied
Illuminate the NOs on their vacancy signs

If there's no one beside you
When your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark

In Catholic school as vicious as Roman rule
I got my knuckles bruised by a lady in black
And I held my tongue as she told me
"Son fear is the heart of love"
So I never went back

If Heaven and Hell decide
That they both are satisfied
Illuminate the NOs on their vacancy signs

If there's no one beside you
When your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark

You and me have seen everything to see
From Bangkok to Calgary
And the soles of your shoes are all worn down
The time for sleep is now
It's nothing to cry about
'cause we'll hold each other soon
In the blackest of rooms

If Heaven and Hell decide
That they both are satisfied
Illuminate the No's on their vacancy signs

If there's no one beside you
When your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark
Then I'll follow you into the dark


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Somewhere there's speaking
 It's already coming in
 Oh and it's rising at the back of your mind
 You never could get it
 Unless you were fed it
 Now you're here and you don't know why 

 But under skinned knees and the skid marks
 Past the places where you used to learn
 You howl and listen
 Listen and wait for the
 Echoes of angels who won't return

 [Chorus]
 He's everything you want
 He's everything you need
 He's everything inside of you
 That you wish you could be
 He says all the right things
 At exactly the right time
 But he means nothing to you
 And you don't know why 

 You're waiting for someone
 To put you together
 You're waiting for someone to push you away
 There's always another wound to discover
 There's always something more you wish he'd say 

 [Chorus]

 But you'll just sit tight
 And watch it unwind
 It's only what you're asking for
 And you'll be just fine
 With all of your time
 It's only what you're waiting for 

 Out of the island
 Into the highway
 Past the places where you might have turned
 You never did notice
 But you still hide away
 The anger of angels who won't return 

 [Chorus]
 I am everything you want
 I am everything you need
 I am everything inside of you
 That you wish you could be
 I say all the right things
 At exactly the right time
 But I mean nothing to you and I don't know why
 And I don't know why
 Why
 I don't know


----------



## Phoenix

Whoa. That's good.


----------



## Phoenix

I tear my heart open, I sew myself shut
My weakness is that I care too much
And my scars remind me that the past is real
I tear my heart open just to feel

Drunk and I'm feeling down
And I just wanna be alone
I'm pissed cause you came around
Why don't you just go home
Cause you channel all your pain
And I can't help you fix yourself
You're making me insane
All I can say is

[Chorus:]
I tear my heart open, I sew myself shut
My weakness is that I care too much
And our scars remind us that the past is real
I tear my heart open just to feel

I tried to help you once
Against my own advice
I saw you going down
But you never realized
That you're drowning in the water
So I offered you my hand
Compassions in my nature
Tonight is our last stand

[Chorus]

I'm drunk and I'm feeling down
And I just wanna be alone
You shouldn't ever come around
Why don't you just go home?
Cause you're drowning in the water
And I tried to grab your hand
And I left my heart open
But you didn't understand
But you didn't understand
Go fix yourself

I can't help you fix yourself
But at least I can say I tried
I'm sorry but I gotta move on with my own life
I can't help you fix yourself
But at least I can say I tried
I'm sorry but I gotta move on with my own life


----------



## JBeukema

I need a reason to be wrong
 I need a reason to believe
 Compassion for the choices made has dithered
 It&#146;s time to let the senseless pass
 Time to prick this psychopath
 End this hang-man game of resolution

 You said that it was just for now
 The wait is far too long
 Why can&#146;t we bring things back
 Just like they were before

 As days go by &#133; I wonder
 Which thoughts collide about me
 It&#146;s time to face the consequence
 Time to see this through
 Terminate the silence that you&#146;re bound to

 You said that it was just for now
 The wait is far too long
 Why can&#146;t we bring things back
 Just like they were before

 Visions &#133; of our past


----------



## JBeukema

My memories told me
In a dream once
That youve spent a quiet night in our past
A past still bleeding with questions
The answers too often ignored
 my torture.

I let the stars 
Witness the honesty
I am true to the lie
That Ill never be 
Ill take a breath
To breathe you into me
I wont ever let it go
til you come back to me

I lied when you asked me what I wanted
A fateful blow to my own heart
I didnt know 
A tap on the shoulder just a shadow
Delusions far too much to bear upon you

I let the stars 
Witness the honesty
I am true to the lie
That Ill never be 
Ill take a breath
To breathe you into me
I wont ever let it go
til you come back to me


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

They slit our throats 
Like we were flowers 
And our milk has been devoured 

When you want it 
It goes away too fast 
Times u hate it 
It always seems to last 
But just remember when you think you're free 
The crack inside you fucking heart is me 

_[thought, not spoken:]_ I wanna outrace the speed of pain for another day 

I wish I could sleep 
But I can't lay on my back 
Because ther's a knife 
For everyday that I've known you 

When you want it 
It goes away yoo fast 
Times u hate it 
It always seems to last 
But just remember when you think you're free 
The crack inside your fucking heart is me 

_[thought, not spoken:]_ I wanna outrace the speed of pain for another day 

Lie to me, cry to me, give to me 
I would 
Lie with me, die with me, give to me 
I would 
Keep all your secrets wrapped in dead hair 
I hope at least we die holding hands for always


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

moonspell
i fell
a deadly knife inside my hand
a bloody trace is drying in the sand
too late
it's all fate
a victim of the wounded night
i fade 'cause i am loosing my last fight
all starts and ends in one fateful kiss
when we once touch what we ever miss
our endless quest has just begun
[chorus:]
love me to death and i love you more
take my last breath, it's a touch to the core
love me to death and i love you more
'cause love is the reason we die for
moonspell
a broken shell
stranded by the deep black sea
creeping fear gets deeper inside of me
my blood in the flood
stains the raging ocean red
when the dawn is rising i'll be dead
all starts, all ends in this fateful kiss
when we once touch what we ever miss
our endless quest has just begun
[chorus:]
love me to death and i love you more
take my last breath, it's a touch to the core
love me to death and i love you more
'cause love is the reason we die for
love me to death, love me more
the poison of my pain is running through my veins
the moon drives me insane and i fall again
love me to death, love me more


----------



## JBeukema

In case you missed it before

 

I have a confession for you,
You're not my first.
I'm older than i seem, though sometimes i still move too fast,
I'm smarter than i look but i have a chequered past.
I have a confession for you,
You won't be my last...

The first kiss cuts deeper than the rest,
It's a shame, but it's just the way it is.
The first kiss cuts deeper than the rest,
I will never breathe again.

I have a confession for you,
My love passed on long ago,
When the world was black & white and i was oh-so young,
Now i'm obliged to take from you what i need to stay strong.
I have a confession for you,
All i love has gone,

In between days, only at night,
I took his love, he took my life,
Somehow my dress became undone.
The moon stared down in disapproval,
Like a dead man's head forced into a pitch black drain,
Weeping stars to illustrate a glittering release from pain,
From my loveless life. my lifeless love would gleam,
Just like the tears that hang above our heads,
In these wooden beds.
I think it's getting late.
As i kneel before saint peter's gate,
The hot breath of hell upon my neck as i wait.

And i wait, and i wait, and i wait....​​


----------



## JBeukema

Well, I looked at her face and then I knew she changed,
then my heart turned black and then the sky turned gray!
yeah my heart turned black then the sky turned gray!

So I sat in my room for 27 days,
No she never called, I had something to say!
No she never called, I had something to say!

Well I don't know much,  I don't know how...

Why would she put me through such torture,
I would have given my life for her,
She was the one that knocked me over,
Now I'm alone sitting on the corner

Well, I heard she's great and her new boyfriend's lame,
She can go to hell I'll never be the same!
She can go to hell I'll never be the same!

And these open wounds will heal with time they say,
 then my heart turned black and then the sky turned gray!
 then my heart turned black and then the sky turned gray!

Well I don't know much, and I don't know how...

Why would she put me through such torture,
I would have given my life for her,
She was the one that knocked me over,
Now I'm alone sitting on the corner

Why would she put me through such torture,
I would have given my life for her,
She was the one that knocked me over,
Now I'm alone sitting on the corner

Well i dont know much, and i dont know how

Why would she put me through such torture,
I would have given my life for her,
She was the one that knocked me over,
Now I'm alone sitting on the corner

Why would she put me through such torture,
I would have given my life for her,
She was the one that knocked me over,
Now I'm alone sitting on the corner


----------



## tinydancer

*Black velvet and that little boy's smile 
Black velvet with that slow southern style 
A new religion that'll bring ya to your knees 
Black velvet if you please *

listening to Allanah


----------



## JBeukema

I put my heart in a red balloon 
But I let it go to soon 
Let it go on the boulevard 
Where wicked winds blow so hard 

Maybe had I looked up I would have seen that 

The sky is full of red balloons 
Red balloons are full of broken hearts 
Broken hearts are floating by a chance 
Will they burst or drift 
Into arms 
Will they burst or drift 
Into arms 

I put my voice in a red balloon 
For you it sang too many tunes 
Haunted by those melodies 
I let it go with the breeze 

Maybe had I looked up I would have seen that 

The sky is full of red balloons 
Red balloons are full of broken hearts 
Broken hearts are floating by a chance 
Will they burst or drift 
Into arms 
Will they burst or drift 
Into arms 

I put my eyes in a red balloon 
To watch you with the light of the moon, 
But seeing you holding hands 
With another girl and making plans 
Well I just had to set you free 
And finally see, that 

The sky is full of red balloons 
Red balloons are full of broken hearts 
Broken hearts are floating by a chance 
Will they burst or drift 
Into arms,
Will they burst or drift 
Into arms 
​


----------



## JBeukema

When it's over
That's the time I fall in love again
And when it's over
That's the time you're in my heart again
And when you go go go go
I know
And it never ends
It never ends

_[chorus]_
All the things that I used to say
All the words that got in the way
All the things that I used to know
Have gone out the window
All the things that she used to bring
All the songs she used to sing
All the favorite TV shows
Have gone out the window

I'm missing you
I never knew how much she'd loved me
I'm missing you
I never knew how much you meant to me
I need you and when you go go go go
I know
It never ends
Never ends

_[chorus]_
All the things that I used to say
All the words that got in the way
All the things that I used to know
Have gone out the window
All the things that she used to bring
All the songs she used to sing
All the favorite TV shows
Have gone out the window

I'm wishing you
You never said you were pretending
I'm wishing you
You feel the same and just come back to me
I need you and when you go go go go
I know
It never ends
It never ends
When it's over
Can I still come over
And when it's over
Is it really over
When it's over
That's the time I fall in love again

_[chorus]_
All the things that I used to say
All the words that got in the way
All the things that I used to know
Have gone out the window
All the things that she used to bring
All the songs she used to sing
All the favorite TV shows
Have gone out the window

All the things that I used to say
All the words that got in the way
All the things that I used to know
Have gone out the window
All the things that she used to bring
All the songs she used to sing
All the favorite TV shows
Have gone out the window


----------



## Jos




----------



## JBeukema

I'm so tired of being here
Suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave
I wish that you would just leave
'Cause your presence still lingers here
And it won't leave me alone

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

_[Chorus:]_
When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have
All of me

You used to captivate me
By your resonating light
Now I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face it haunts
My once pleasant dreams
Your voice it chased away
All the sanity in me

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

_[Chorus]_

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
But though you're still with me
I've been alone all along

_[Chorus]_


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

cannot distance myself 
You were the one who believed 
that only half of a girl 
half more than you could deceive 

I watch your face on TV 
All that I am turns to fear 
When you're the boy that I want 
I will be waiting right here 

I don't know what to believe 
Sew up the sore make it fake 
When you're the boy that I want 
I'll be the girl that you hate 

You end up dead in the end 
Star no star 
You end up right here my friend 
Star no star 
We end up dead in the end 
Star no star 
We end up right here my friend 
Star no star 

I can not distance myself 
You were the one who believed 
that only half of a girl 
half you but never half me 

I see your face on the street 
Burnt hands but features so clear 
When I'm the girl that you want 
I will be waiting right here 

I don't know what to believe 
peel all the scars from our way 
When you're the boy that I want 
we will have one perfect day 

You end up dead in the end 
Star no Star 
You end up right here my friend 
Star no Star 
We end up dead in the end 
Star no Star 
We end up right here my friend 
Star no Star 

I am so distant myself 
I guess I never believed 
that you could take it away 
and I'd have no time to grieve 

I don't believe in TV 
I don't believe in the fear 
When you are searching for stars 
You will be looking right here 

You end up dead in the end 
Star no Star 
You end up right here my friend 
Star no Star 
We end up dead in the end 
Star no Star 
We end up right here my friend 
Star no Star 

We end up right here my friend 
Star no Star 
We end up right here my friend 
Star no Star 
We end up right here my friend 
Star no Star ​


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema

There was a time when things were so right  
Now it seems that everything is wrong  
And how I'd love to change it in one night  
But down inside I know that love is wrong  
The pain I felt, has hurt more than my heart  
The things you've done, I just can't forgive  
I was young, you took me from the start  
But now I've grown and I just wanna leave  

Chorus:  
Give me back my heart  
'Cause you don't really love me  
Let me be alone  
'Cause I know you don't care  
Please don't try to say  
That I don't understand you  
I know what is mine  
And I don't care to share  
Repeat (1x)  

You must have thought that I was young and blind  
I was young, but I could plainly see  
I never thought, a broken heart I'd find  
But when I did, the heart belonged to me  
The way I feel, I know would never end  
How many times has this gone on before  
You told me once, you'd always be my friend  
And now I know whats fair in love and war  

Chorus (2x)  

And I don't care to share  
Oh no, no, I don't care to share  
Give me back my heart  
Because that heart belongs to me  
I know you don't care  
No, you never cared  
Give me back my heart  
Give me back my heart  

I know it hurts to have to say goodbye  
To survive is something I must do  
My broken heart, you left it here to die  
I hope in time the pain will come to you  
The love I had, I had for only one  
But, you in turn, loved many more than me  
I can't believe the things that you have done  
And now my love its time to set me free  

Chorus (3x)  

Give me back my heart


----------



## JBeukema

Looking through the moonlight baby, and what do I see 
 Reflections of the times we had, and how it used to be 
 Two lovers that were looked as one as one looked to be loved 
 A romance that would take it's cause as has got me from above 
 But carried like the moonlight, gave it all to you 
 Expecting in return a love so new and true 
 You cheated and lied your way right from the start 
 So don't expect the place to be right in my heart 

 Chorus: 
 Thief of hearts, you said you'd never let me go 
 You broke my heart, you promised me you'd never leave me from the start 
 And all the dreams I had for you went much too far 
 Your a thief of hearts 

 Remembering the moments we had, how could they slip away 
 You promised me a love so true, it had to end this way 
 I can't imagine you'd be so cruel to play me like a game 
 It seems the love I thought we had could never be the same 
 But oh, oh how I loved you so 
 With words I tried to let you know 
 Now its time for me to make a brand new start 
 The scars left behind are hurting in my heart 

 Chorus (4x)


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## del




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

You, you sadistic piece of shit
You with your tongue right through your cheek

You make me sick
Make me want to rip my heart out of my ribs
Make me want to cut your name into my skin
So I can bleed you out, so I can bleed you out

Never understand the words youre saying
You never comprehend this game youre playing
Am I talking to myself

You make me sick
Make me want to rip my heart out of my ribs
Make me want to cut your name into my skin
So I can bleed you out, so I can bleed you out

You, you sadistic piece of shit
You with your tongue right through your cheek

You make me sick
Make me want to rip my heart out of my ribs
Make me want to cut your name into my skin
So I can bleed you out, so I can bleed you out
So that I can bleed you out
So that I can bleed you out


----------



## Phoenix

Well I guess you left me with some feathers in my hand
Did it make it any easier to leave me where I stand?
I guess there might not be too many who would stand beside you now
Whered you come from? where am I going?
Whyd you leave me till Im only good for...
Waiting for you
All my sins...
I said that I would pay for them if I could come back to you
All my innocence is wasted on the dead and dreaming

Every night these silhouettes appear above my head
Little angels of the silences that climb into my bed and whisper
Every time I fall asleep, every time I dream
did you come? would you lie?
Whyd you leave us till were only good for...
Waiting for you
All my sins...
I said that I would pay for them if I could come back to you
All my innocence is wasted on the dead and dreaming

I dream of michelangelo when Im lying in my bed
Little angels hang above my head and read me like an open book
Suck my blood break my nerve offer me their arms
Well, I will not be an enemy of anything
Ill only stand here

Waiting for you
All my sins...
I said that I would pay for them if I could come back to you
All my innocence is wasted on the dead and dreaming

Im gone


----------



## JBeukema

I feel guilty
My words are empty
No signs to give you
Don't have the time for you

You say I'm heartless
And you say I don't care
I used to be there for you
And you've said i seem so dead
That I have changed, but so have you

Guilty....
Wohooooo
Guilty I feel so empty...
Yeaaaaaah
Empty...
You know how to make me feel

I put a shield upon you
Didn't mean to hurt you
I would have only poisoned your mind
Never meant to make you cry

You've been so thoughtless
I can see right through you
You used to be there for me
Don't you leave say goodbye
Cause you have changed but so have I

Guilty....
Wohooooo
Guilty I feel so empty...
Yeaaaaaah
Empty...
You know how to make me feel

I never thought that the time and the distance between us made you so much colder
I'll carry the world on my shoulders

Guilty....
Wohooooo
Empty....
Yeaaaaaah
Guilty...
Guilty..
Wohooooo
Empty....
Yeaaaaaah

Guilty...
Wohooooo
Guilty I feel so empty...
Yeaaaaaah
Empty...
You know how to make me feel

Guilty...
Wohooooo
Empty
Yeaaaaaah
You know how to make me feel

Guilty...
Wohooooo
So guilty...

Empty
Wohooooo
So empty...
You know how to make me feel


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

In thies godforsaken motel
I've been talkin' to the walls
But they do not seem to listen
'Cause they've heard it all before

I never dreamed about it
I never thought about it

[CHORUS:]
I don't want to hurt you
But I always seem to
Why can't our love continue?
I don't want to hurt you

I told the bellboy I was sorry
But he didn't say a word
I gave the bartender the story
He said: "Gee, she must be hurt"

[CHORUS]


----------



## Phoenix

Feeling broken
Barely holding on
But there's just something so strong
Somewhere inside me
And I am down but I'll get up again
Don't count me out just yet

I've been brought down to my knees
And I've been pushed way past the point of breaking
But I can take it
I'll be back
Back on my feet
This is far from over
You haven't seen the last of me
You haven't seen the last of me

They can say that
I won't stay around
But I'm gonna stand my ground
You're not gonna stop me
You don't know me
You don't know who I am
Don't count me out so fast

I've been brought down to my knees
And I've been pushed way past the point of breaking
But I can take it
I'll be back
Back on my feet
This is far from over
You haven't seen the last of me


----------



## JBeukema

I want you to know, that I'm happy for you
I wish nothing but the best for you both
An older version of me
Is she perverted like me
Would she go down on you in a theatre
Does she speak eloquently
And would she have your baby
I'm sure she'd make a really excellent mother

'cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able
To make it enough for you to be open wide, no
And every time you speak her name
Does she know how you told me you'd hold me
Until you died, till you died
But you're still alive

And I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know

You seem very well, things look peaceful
I'm not quite as well, I thought you should know
Did you forget about me Mr. Duplicity
I hate to bug you in the middle of dinner
It was a slap in the face how quickly I was replaced
Are you thinking of me when you fuck her?

'cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able
To make it enough for you to be open wide, no
And every time you speak her name
Does she know how you told me you'd hold me
Until you died, til you died
But you're still alive

And I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know

'cause the joke that you laid on the bed that was me
And I'm not gonna fade
As soon as you close your eyes and you know it
And every time I scratch my nails down someone else's back
I hope you feel it...well can you feel it

Well, I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Care4all

Outside the rain begins, and it may never end
So cry no more on the shore of dreams
Will take us out to sea forever more, forever more

Close your eyes and dream, and you can be with me
Neath the waves through the caves of hours
Long forgotten now, we're all alone, we're all alone

Close the window, calm the light, and it will be all right
No need to bother now, let it out, let it all begin
Learn how to pretend

Once a story's told, it can't help but grow old
Roses do, lovers too so cast your seasons to the wind
And hold me dear, oh, hold me dear

Close the window, calm the light, and it will be all right
No need to bother now, let it out, let it all begin
All's forgotten now, we're all alone, we're all alone

Close the window, calm the light, and it will be all right
No need to bother now, let it out, let it all begin
Throw it to the wind, my love, hold me dear

All's forgotten now, my love, we're all alone


----------



## Care4all

Harry Nilsson Without You Lyrics:
No, I can't forget this evening,
Or your face as you were leaving.
But I guess that's just the way the story goes,
You always smile but in your eyes your sorrow shows.
Yes, it shows.

No, I can't forget tomorrow,
When I think of all my sorrow;
When I had you there but then I let you go.
And now it's only fair that I should let you know,
What you should know.

I can't live if living is without you.
I can't live, I can't give any more.
I can't live if living is without you.
I can't give, I can't give any more.

Well, I can't forget this evening,
Or your face as you were leaving.
But I guess that's just the way the story goes.
[ Find more Lyrics on HARRY NILSSON "WITHOUT YOU" Lyrics ]
You always smile but in your eyes your sorrow shows.
Yes, it shows.

I can't live if living is without you.
I can't live, I can't give anymore.
I can't live if living is without you.
I can't live, I can't give anymore.

...Living is without you.


----------



## Care4all

"How Can You Mend a Broken Heart" Ringtone to your Cell

I can think of younger days when living for my life
Was everything a man could want to do.
I could never see tomorrow, but I was never told about the sorrow.

And how can you mend a broken heart?
How can you stop the rain from falling down?
How can you stop the sun from shining?
What makes the world go round?
How can you mend a this broken man?
How can a loser ever win?
Please help me mend my broken heart and let me live again.

I can still feel the breeze that rustles through the trees
And misty memories do days gone by
We could never see tomorrow, noone said a word about the sorrow.

And how can you mend a broken heart?
How can you stop the rain from falling down?
How can you stop the sun from shining?
What makes the world go round?
How can you mend this broken man?
How can a loser ever win?
Please help me mend my broken heart and let me live again.


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow




----------



## Phoenix

Somebody&#8217;s leaving
somebody gives a damn
somebody&#8217;s dreaming
&#8216;cause somebody knows they can
you can
for all the times this world ain&#8217;t fair
I want you to know

I will be there
to watch you go, to let you know somebody cares
I will be there
to love you when nothing hurts and no one cares

somebody&#8217;s dying
somebody&#8217;s lost their wings
and somebody&#8217;s losing their mind
somebody knows no other way
and when this life gets hard to bear
I want you to know

I will be there
to watch you go, to let you know somebody cares
I will be there
to love you when nothing hurts and no one cares

I will be there
I will be there
I will be there
I will be there
I will be

somebody&#8217;s leaving
somebody gives a damn

I will be there
to watch you go, to let you know somebody cares
I will be there
to love you when nothing hurts and no one cares

I will be there
I will be there
I will be there
I will be there
I will be, I will be there.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Grace

Nights in white satin, never reaching the end,
Letters I've written, never meaning to send.
Beauty I'd always missed with these eyes before.
Just what the truth is, I can't say anymore.

'Cos I love you, yes I love you, oh how I love you.

Gazing at people, some hand in hand,
Just what I'm going through they can't understand.
Some try to tell me, thoughts they cannot defend,
Just what you want to be, you will be in the end.

And I love you, yes I love you,
Oh how I love you, oh how I love you.

Nights in white satin, never reaching the end,
Letters I've written, never meaning to send.
Beauty I've always missed, with these eyes before.
Just what the truth is, I can't say anymore.

'Cos I love you, yes I love you,
Oh how I love you, oh how I love you.
'Cos I love you, yes I love you,
Oh how I love you, oh how I love you.

Breath deep 
The gathering gloom
Watch lights fade 
From every room
Bedsitter people 
Look back and lament
Another day's useless 
penny is spent

Impassioned lovers
Wrestle as one 
Lonely man cries for love
And has none
New mother picks up 
And suckles her son
Senior citizens 
Wish they were young

Cold hearted orb
That rules the night
Removes the colours
From our sight
Red is gray and 
Yellow white
But we decide
Which is right 
And 
Which is an Illusion


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sju7osFbV9w]YouTube - Dan Seals "Addicted"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUkoL9RE72o]YouTube - Avenged Sevenfold - Seize The Day (Video)[/ame]

Seize the day or die regretting the time you lost
It's empty and cold without you here, too many people to ache over

I see my vision burn, I feel my memories fade with time
But I'm too young to worry
These streets we travel on will undergo our same lost past

I found you here, now please just stay for a while
I can move on with you around
I hand you my mortal life, but will it be forever?
I'd do anything for a smile, holding you 'til our time is done
We both know the day will come, but I don't want to leave you

I see my vision burn, I feel my memories fade with time
But I'm too young to worry (a melody, a memory, or just one picture)

Seize the day or die regretting the time you lost
It's empty and cold without you here, too many people to ache over

Newborn life replacing all of us, changing this fable we live in
No longer needed here so where do we go?
Will you take a journey tonight, follow me past the walls of death?
But girl, what if there is no eternal life?

I see my vision burn, I feel my memories fade with time
But I'm too young to worry (a melody, a memory, or just one picture)

Seize the day or die regretting the time you lost
It's empty and cold without you here, too many people to ache over

Trials in life, questions of us existing here, don't wanna die alone without you here
Please tell me what we have is real

So, what if I never hold you, yeah, or kiss your lips again?
Woooaaah, so I never want to leave you and the memories of us to see
I beg don't leave me

Seize the day or die regretting the time you lost
It's empty and cold without you here, too many people to ache over

Trials in life, questions of us existing here, don't wanna die alone without you here
Please tell me what we have is real

Silence you lost me, no chance for one more day [x2 then continues in the background]
I stand here alone
Falling away from you, no chance to get back home
I stand here alone
Falling away from you, no chance to get back home


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxbWVMet3jM]YouTube - Richard Marx - Loved[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87clhcvQ99Y]YouTube - Marilyn Manson, The Speed of Pain[/ame]

They slit our throats 
Like we were flowers 
And our milk has been devoured 

When you want it 
It goes away too fast 
Times u hate it 
It always seems to last 
But just remember when you think you're free 
The crack inside you fucking heart is me 

_[thought, not spoken:]_ I wanna outrace the speed of pain for another day 

I wish I could sleep 
But I can't lay on my back 
Because ther's a knife 
For everyday that I've known you 

When you want it 
It goes away yoo fast 
Times u hate it 
It always seems to last 
But just remember when you think you're free 
The crack inside your fucking heart is me 

_[thought, not spoken:]_ I wanna outrace the speed of pain for another day 

Lie to me, cry to me, give to me 
I would 
Lie with me, die with me, give to me 
I would 
Keep all your secrets wrapped in dead hair 
I hope at least we die holding hands for always   


​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztEPKea1_YI]YouTube - Jack Ingram - Lips of an Angel[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBzTxZQG5Q]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Here Without You[/ame]




A hundred days had made me older  
since the last time that I've saw your pretty face 

A thousand lights had made me colder and I don&#8217;t think I can look at this the same 

But all the miles had separate 
They disappear now when I&#8217;m dreaming of your face 

I&#8217;m here without you baby  
but your still on my lonely mind 
I think about you baby  
and I dream about you all the time 
I&#8217;m here without you baby  
but your still with me in my dreams 
And tonight it&#8217;s only you and me 

The miles just keep rollin  
as the people either way to say hello 
I've heard this life is overrated  
but I hope that it gets better as we go 

I&#8217;m here without you baby  
but your still on my lonely mind 
I think about you baby  
and I dream about you all the time 
I&#8217;m here without you baby  
but your still with me in my dreams 
And tonight girl it&#8217;s only you and me 

Everything I know,  
and anywhere I go  
it gets hard but it won&#8217;t take away my love 
And when the last one falls,  
when it&#8217;s all said and done 
it get hard but it won&#8217;t take away my love 

I&#8217;m here without you baby  
but your still on my lonely mind 
I think about you baby  
and I dream about you all the time 
I&#8217;m here without you baby  
but your still with me in my dreams 
And tonight girl it&#8217;s only you and me


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCCO4figO-o]YouTube - Kevin Fowler Not Lovin&#39; Anymore[/ame]

Chorus:
I feel sorry for the next girl in line, whoa
She ain&#8217;t got a chance in hell
The last one taught me not to let my guard down
Yeah, I&#8217;ve learned my lesson well, I&#8217;m not lovin&#8217; anymore

If I seem like a jaded man
I&#8217;ve been burned time and again
By the flames of love, Lord above
Knows I try real hard
Not sure that I&#8217;m through with love
One thing I am sure of
I don&#8217;t want to feel this way again
So I'll tell ya now

Chorus

I&#8217;d be a fool to try again
Love&#8217;s a game you just can&#8217;t win
So for a while I think that I&#8217;ll
Sit out of the game
All the hurt and pain I feel
The wounds of love take time to heal
So don&#8217;t be a-thinkin that I&#8217;ll be a-lovin&#8217; soon
So I'll tell ya now

Chorus


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQohcmvFDGs"]YouTube - She Loves Me Not - Fear Cult[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

I'll get you edumacated on some redneck, country love n loss songs yet, JB.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wqi5t5PbE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - One thing i know[/ame]

Woke up today and things have changed
The man I've become just ain't the same
Wanted to run but there's just no where to go
livin in a dreamworld, praying that it dont show.

Cause who I am
Is who they want me to be
But Im havin a hard time findin me
So take my hand darling
wont you let me go
got to do this by myself
thats one thing i know

livin my life on low fuel
tellin myself that im a damn fool
all of my friends tell me how im brave
little do they know i almost lost it yesterday

Cause who I am
Is who you want me to be
But Im havin a hard time findin me
So take my hand darling
wont you let me go
got to do this by myself
thats one thing i know

I got the demons on my trail
Crazy and messed up
no one else can tell

Cause who I am
Is who you want me to be
But Im havin a hard time findin me
So take my hand darling
wont you let me go
got to do this by myself
thats one thing i know

gotta do this all alone thats one think I know


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U61QPmxGr4]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - If I told you the truth[/ame]

Well, here we go again with the back and forth
Trying to open up the same closed door
Well, I wear my pride, you hide your pain
We both know there's no winning
But we still play the game

Chorus:
If I told you that I need you
Would you run or stay with me?
Would you steal my heart again and set me free?
If I told you I would never leave you
Would you come unglued?
What would you do?
If I told you the truth

Some old reasons, same excuses and lies
We've said it all before with the same goodbye
I can't let you leave me
You won't let me go
Before we do this again, there's something you ought to know

Repeat Chorus

And I can't take away the past
But I can't give up on us
I just hope that all I am will someday be enough

Repeat Chorus
What would you do?
If I told you the truth


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ]YouTube - Cinderella - Don&#39;t Know What You Got (Till It&#39;s Gone)[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]VascyLfpNrI[/youtube]​


----------



## Cal

[youtube]Upc-CWQuHKo[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2NGe9mLAEc]YouTube - Staind - It&#39;s Been Awhile [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znHHgBFGu0k]YouTube - Chris Ledoux Riding For A Fall Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxtW9TvNZlI]YouTube - The Older I Get by SKillet Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Bitch, you aint old enough to talk about getting older


get outta here with that bullshit


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Bitch, you aint old enough to talk about getting older
> 
> 
> get outta here with that bullshit



Damnit, JB! You're gonna ruin my cred!

Besides, we're all getting older, every second we breathe.


----------



## JBeukema

Why must you always be so difficult, Phoe?


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Why must you always be so difficult, Phoe?



Just part of my charm.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO-oPyBj9Wk]YouTube - Chris Young - Tomorrow[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl1f0IBCTds]YouTube - Easton Corbin - I Can&#39;t Love You Back[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdSaI080VXc]YouTube - Blaine Larsen - How Do You Get That Lonely[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlMEGBsw6j8]YouTube - Maroon 5 - Won&#39;t Go Home Without You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcFDd8rW0Gc]YouTube - Saving Abel I&#39;m Still Alive[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZQByvTKYkI]YouTube - Saving Abel - Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]sIjkVn_ro0g[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix

YoungLefty said:


> [youtube]sIjkVn_ro0g[/youtube]​



Are you going through my playlist, Lefty?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv2DyzhxpA0]YouTube - HOLD ON GOOD CHARLOTTE[/ame]


----------



## Cal

[youtube]VpGjr5xSPV8[/youtube]​


----------



## Cal

[youtube]xPd4Qp-Pdew[/youtube]​


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0-dK_WC_Qk]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - Behind These Hazel Eyes *FULL OFFICIAL*[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLmCobOyer8]YouTube - FROZEN. Talisman, feat. Jeff Scott Soto [&#39;Madonna&#39; cover][/ame]

You only see what your eyes want to see
How can life be what you want it to be
You're frozen
When your heart's not open

You're so consumed with how much you get
You waste your time with hate and regret
You're broken
When your heart's not open

Say! If I could melt your heart
We'd never be apart
Give yourself to me
'Cause you hold the key

Now there's no point in placing the blame
And you should know I suffer the same
If I lose you
My heart will be broken

'Cause, love is a bird and she needs to fly
Let all the hurt inside of you die
You're frozen
When your heart's not open

Say! If I could melt your heart
We'd never be apart
C'mon and give yourself to me
'Cause you hold the key

You only see what your eyes want to see
How can life be what you want it to be
You're frozen
When your heart's not open

Say! If I could melt your heart
We'd never be apart
C'mon and give yourself to me, yeah, yeah, yeah
'Cause you, 'cause you, 'cause you hold the key

You've got to give yourself, give your, give yourself to me
'Cause you hold the key

If I could melt your heart...


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R2F9f2Cl6Y]YouTube - George Jones - LIVE "He Stopped Loving Her Today"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

From a long time ago ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iug0X6cJDDM]YouTube - Giant - I&#39;ll see you in my dreams[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id1Po8ryJrU]YouTube - Danger Danger - I Still Think About You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ThbixIP6Os]YouTube - Savatage - This is where you should be[/ame]


----------



## avos

I love this song so much because it talks about how hard it is to be a separated from the one you love. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGnto91s5wI&feature=channel_video_title"]Song for the broken hearted[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yvGCAvOAfM]YouTube - Thirty Seconds To Mars - The Kill (Bury Me)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1xz8pU2mRs&feature=related]YouTube - My Darkest Days- Every Lie[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ga_pr0vuHA&feature=related]YouTube - 30 Seconds to Mars - Bad Romance@BBC Radio 1 Live Lounge[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocDlOD1Hw9k]YouTube - P!nk - F**kin&#39; Perfect[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp5MHb2m-aU]YouTube - Bloodhound Gang - Screwing you on the beach at night[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXLC1butGc]YouTube - Big & Rich - Holy Water (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB_m-C819yw]YouTube - Matchbox Twenty - Leave (studio version)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JodLtgkWWyQ]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Between the Devil and Me[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Love-  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOw-J4wWKuU&feature=related]YouTube - Mucky Pup-U Stink But I luv U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynOeQrQ57ZM&feature=related]YouTube - Cher - Does Anybody Really Fall In Love Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DStCy3w19CU&playnext=1&list=PLD27D47675BF19349]YouTube - The Shangri-las - Leader Of The Pack (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZvrgZmJ7LU]YouTube - Hal Ketchum - Hearts Are Gonna Roll[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnzIrRykilA&feature=related]YouTube - The Black Keys - Too Afraid To Love You (Live in Studio)[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA67y3mqjMs&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - Hank Williams Jr & Sr - There&#39;s A Tear In My Beer[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ]YouTube - Cinderella - Don&#39;t Know What You Got (Till It&#39;s Gone)[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmJbMmREGHs]YouTube - Brake up to Make up - The Stylistics[/ame]

First ya love me, then ya hate me...

...that's a game for fools.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Axkf24nArAQ]YouTube - Larry Gatlin - Love Is Just a Game[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7imqO-OBVk]YouTube - Seether - Careless Whisper[/ame]


----------



## The T

...Whom passed away this week from a lengthy bout with Cancer...

I Knew Joe for 24 Years...

Buddy? See *YOU* On the Other side...I miss you...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXKLSX05jWw"]YouTube - Genesis - Fading lights (1991)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxZInIyOBXk]YouTube - Pat Benatar - We Belong[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6uiijYqXnI]YouTube - Skillet - Yours To Hold (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0PMrV7derw&NR=1]YouTube - Skillet - Don`t Wake Me (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-pXD0FXLQ8]YouTube - Stone Sour - Bother[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sfn1q4Iw1s&feature=grec_index]YouTube - My Darkest Days - Without You lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpkkCzSMxhs&feature=related]YouTube - My Darkest Days-Like Nobody Else Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw]YouTube - Lita Ford - Close My eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO-oPyBj9Wk]YouTube - Chris Young - Tomorrow[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3Vdo5etCQ&feature=relmfu]YouTube - No Doubt - Don&#39;t Speak[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q0LE3gtUn8]YouTube - Jerrod Niemann - Lover, Lover[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51tvZnkn5V8]YouTube - Julio Iglesias - To all the girls I loved before [feat. Willie Nelson][/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiUVyApnZSo&feature=related]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now, Behind the Scenes music video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo]YouTube - Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - High Quality[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkkG1hGZaD0&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Martina McBride - Wrong Baby Wrong[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMYSWiPm7E0&feature=related]YouTube - Don&#39;t Fear the Reaper- Blue Öyster Cult[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM]YouTube - Vincent (Starry Starry Night) Don McLean[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP0cqHGPipc]YouTube - Scorpions still loving you with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VMFdpdDYYA&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLLR5leFAh4Qw]YouTube - Nickelback - Someday[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivu2ktfompc&feature=related]YouTube - Theory Of A Deadman - Not Meant To Be[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOKI_tIBWVI&feature=relmfu]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - You Lost Me[/ame]

I am done, smoking gun
We've lost it all, the love is gone
She has won, now it's no fun
We've lost it all, the love is gone

And we had magic
And this is tragic
You couldn't keep your hands to yourself

I feel like our world's been infected
And somehow you left me neglected
We've found our lives been changed
Babe, you lost me

And we tried, oh how we cried
We lost ourselves, the love has died
And though we tried you can't deny
We're left as shells, we lost the fight

And we had magic
And this is tragic
You couldn't keep your hands to yourself

I feel like our world's been infected
And somehow you left me neglected
We've found our lives been changed
Babe, you lost me

Now I know you're sorry and we were sweet
But you chose lust when you deceived me
And you'll regret it, but it's too late
How can I ever trust you again?

I feel like our world's been infected
And somehow you left me neglected
We've found our lives been changed
Babe, you lost me


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC2Fp7IT7o]YouTube - Seether - Broken (Music Video) ft. Amy Lee[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BMwcO6_hyA]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Always[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZBEFFWnX7c]YouTube - Disciple - Dear X (You Don&#39;t Own Me) LYRICS!!! (read descipt.)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscPOozwYA8]YouTube - Eric Clapton/Tears in heaven[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Does lust count ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoOG7LEyUJ0]YouTube - Maria - Blondie[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obwanhb6kww&feature=related]YouTube - Blondie - Sunday Girl 1979[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXewIR7Y7cc&feature=related]YouTube - Blondie - One way or another[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7aNKkv8cmw&feature=related]YouTube - Blondie - Call Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Lust ALWAYS counts.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5uamDMoW4o&feature=related]YouTube - Poison - Something To Believe In[/ame]

Well I see him on the TV
Preachin' 'bout the promise lands
He tells me believe in Jesus
Steals the money from my hands

Some say he was a good man
Lord I think he sinned, yeah

Twenty-two years of mental tears
Cries a suicidal Vietnam vet
Who fought a losing war on a foreign shore
To find his country didn't want him back

Their bullets took his best friend in Saigon
Our lawyers took his wife and kids, no regrets
In a time I don't remember
In a war he can't forget

He cried "Forgive me for what I've done there
Cause I never meant the things I did"

Chorus:
And give me something to believe in
If there's a Lord above
And give me something to believe in
Oh, Lord arise

My best friend died a lonely man
In some Palm Springs hotel room
I got the call last Christmas Eve
And they told me the news

I tried all night not to break down and cry
As the tears rolled down my face
I felt so cold and empty
Like a lost soul out of place

And the mirror, mirror on the wall
Sees my smile it fades again

Chorus

Sometimes I wish to God I didn't know now
The things I didn't know then
Road you gotta take me home

Solo

I drive by the homeless sleeping on a cold dark street
Like bodies in an open grave
Underneath the broken old neon sign
That used to read JESUS SAVES

A mile away live the rich folks
And I see how they're living it up
While the poor they eat from hand to mouth
The rich drinkin' from a golden cup

And it just makes me wonder
Why so many lose, and so few win

Chorus

You take the high road
And I'll take the low road

Yes Sometimes I wish I didn't know now
The things I didn't know then

And give me something to believe in, yeah


----------



## PixieStix

What really counts at the end of the day??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz8PISGCWh8]YouTube - If You&#39;re Reading This[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7VGPJdvD1o]YouTube - Mushroomhead Becoming Cold[/ame]
Never heard my name called
Never any one at all
Never in the right
How ever we fold
Time to write me off

(teamate the anidote
To ressue this stranded soul
Cast away the last you know
That the dream is gone)

Every day life takes it's toll
Every day life takes it's toll
When are we going home
Becoming cold
How did we get here
How did we get here
What are we alive for
Give me a reason
Give me a reason
To murder my idols

(save your faith for the faithless we need it most
Need something to belive in but nothing comes close
Hard time well let me sleep at night, hesitate
This fort is for my time,people get started on me
I cant laugh at my self)

Every day life takes it's toll
Every day life takes it's toll
When are we going home

Every day life takes it's toll
Every day life takes it's toll
When are we going home

(i feel no pulse no vital signs)


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41xfh2aNX9M&feature=related]YouTube - Chris Cagle - Miss Me Baby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22CrTnzFrak&feature=related]YouTube - You Left Me (just when I needed you most) by Tim McGraw[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkhOmKVW08&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - Something[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm2YyVZBL8U]YouTube - Wings/Paul McCartney - Maybe I&#39;m Amazed (HQ)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcpiF4QGJNY]YouTube - Buckcherry-Lit Up (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y99gAVwNoo]YouTube - Vince Gill - Tryin&#39; To Get Over You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpH_iYJNAq8]YouTube - Three Days Grace- Lost In You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7zRjc3ZJi0]YouTube - Blue Foundation - Watch You Sleeping[/ame]

Lyrics:
I wanna watch you sleeping peaceful
Resting your heart and your soul
We should never awake without the other
Lying by our side

I wanna learn from the calm with which you
Aim at your dreams and your goals
And I'm sure your stories always will unfold

I try to get you up
But you go down
And you are not okay

I wanna carry you
But you won't get up
It's really killing me
You know it's killing me

I wanna join you sleeping peaceful
Feeling the sun in our room
What a plenty of rays and beaming light
Surely, it does me good

I wanna trust the pulse
In which decay is followed by bloom
And I'm sure any flaw will turn out beautiful

I try to get you up
But you go down
And you are not okay

I wanna carry you
But you won't get up
It's really killing me
You know it's killing me


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxnl83HD3R0&feature=related]YouTube - Lara Fabian - I will love again[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hahUnEN5XA&feature=related]YouTube - Breaking Benjamin - Without You Video [Pathology][/ame]

Search for the answers I knew all along
I lost myself, we all fall down
Never the wiser of what I've become
Alone I stand a broken man

All I have is one last chance
I wont turn my back on you
Take my hand drag me down
If you fall then I will too
And I can't save what's left of you

Say something new
I have nothing left
I can't face the dark without you
There's nothing left to lose
The fighting never ends
I can't face the dark without you

Follow me under and pull me apart
I understand there's nothing left
Pain so familiar and close to the heart
No more, no last I wont forget

Come back down save your self
I can't find my way to you
And I can't bare to face the truth

Say something new
I have nothing left
I can't face the dark without you
There's nothing left to lose
The fighting never ends
I can't face the dark without you

I wanted to forget
I'm trying to forget
Dont leave me here again
I'm with you forever, the end

Say something new
I have nothing left
I can't face the dark without you
There's nothing left to lose
The fighting never ends
I can't face the dark without you

Holding the hand that hold's me down
I forgive, forget you, the end
Holding the hand that hold's me down
I forgive you, forget you, the end


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0zgvwTv2JA]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - One More Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GykbnvufIZE&playnext=1&list=PL063874A9A4A222D5]YouTube - Paul Simon - The boy in the bubble[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaS2CxlTgME&feature=related]YouTube - Pat Green - Don&#39;t Break My Heart Again[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEE3ycDH9_8&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - LITTLE TEXAS - What Might Have Been (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCCO4figO-o]YouTube - Kevin Fowler Not Lovin&#39; Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUPhiPaXKZU]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Too Late for Goodbye w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHRtiguK0YQ&feature=related]YouTube - Saying Goodbye - Brand New Single From the Bart Crow Band[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHEOF_rcND8&feature=related]YouTube - Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros - Home[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu3ypuKq8WE&feature=related]YouTube - Dwight Yoakam - A Thousand Miles From Nowhere (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBZsy6TDg4A&NR=1]YouTube - Staind - Right here waiting lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19f6961h-G4&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Adam Ant - Wonderful[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPcyTyilmYY]YouTube - Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know (Video)[/ame]

I want you to know, that I'm happy for you
I wish nothing but the best for you both
An older version of me
Is she perverted like me
Would she go down on you in a theatre
Does she speak eloquently
And would she have your baby
I'm sure she'd make a really excellent mother

'cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able
To make it enough for you to be open wide, no
And every time you speak her name
Does she know how you told me you'd hold me
Until you died, till you died
But you're still alive

And I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know

You seem very well, things look peaceful
I'm not quite as well, I thought you should know
Did you forget about me Mr. Duplicity
I hate to bug you in the middle of dinner
It was a slap in the face how quickly I was replaced
Are you thinking of me when you fuck her?

'cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able
To make it enough for you to be open wide, no
And every time you speak her name
Does she know how you told me you'd hold me
Until you died, til you died
But you're still alive

And I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know

'cause the joke that you laid on the bed that was me
And I'm not gonna fade
As soon as you close your eyes and you know it
And every time I scratch my nails down someone else's back
I hope you feel it...well can you feel it

Well, I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81BjS3k_FZ8]YouTube - Beach Boys - Help Me Rhonda[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZD85-Z5haw&feature=related]YouTube - Hollywood Undead - My Black Dahlia Music Video[/ame]

[The Server aka Endless Summer 2:]
I loved you, you made me, hate me.
You gave me, hate, see?.
It saved me and these tears are deadly.
You feel that?
I rip back, every time you tried to steal that.
You feel bad? you feel sad?
I'm sorry, hell no fuck that!
It was my heart, it was my life, it was my start, it was your knife.
This strife it dies, this life and these lies.
And these lungs have sung this song for too long, and its true I hurt too, remember I loved you!

[Chorus - Tha Producer aka Da Seducer:]
I've , Lost it all, fell today, It's all the same
I'm sorry oh
I'm sorry no
I've , been abused, I feel so used, because of you
I'm sorry oh
I'm sorry no

[J-Dog aka The Flat Iron Chef:]
I wish I could I could have quit you.
I wish I never missed you,
And told you that I loved you, every time I fucked you.
The future that we both drew, and all the shit we've been through.
Obsessed with the thought of you, the pain just grew and grew!
How could you do this to me?
Look at what I made for you, it never was enough and the world is what I gave to you.
I used to be love struck; now I'm just fucked up.
Pull up my sleeves and see the pattern of my cuts!

[Chorus]

[Bridge - Tha Producer and Shady]
Seems like all we had is over now you left to rest.
And your tears are dried up now, you just lay without a sound.
Seems like all we had is over now, you left to rest.
And my fears are over now, I can leave with my head down.

[Chorus]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrgpZ0fUixs]YouTube - Denis Leary - Asshole (Uncensored Version)[/ame]


Asshole lyrics

DENIS LEARY - ASSHOLE
(Spoken)
Folks, I'd like to sing a song about the American dream.
About me, about you, about the way our American hearts beat way down
in the bottom of our chests.  About the special feeling we get in the
cockles of our hearts, maybe below the cockles, maybe in the subcockle
area.  Maybe in the liver.  Maybe in the kidneys.  Maybe even in the
colon, we don't know.
(Sung)
I'm just a regular Joe with a regular job.
I'm your average white suburbanite slob.
I like football and porno and books about war.
I've got an average house with a nice hardwood floor.
My wife and my job, my kids and my car.
My feet on my table and a cuban cigar.
But sometimes that just ain't enough to keep a man like me interested
(oh no) no way (uh-uh)
No, I've gotta go out and have fun at someone else's expense
(oh yeah) Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah
I drive really slow in the ultra-fast lane,
While people behind me are going insane.
I'm an asshole (He's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole (He's an asshole, such an asshole)
I use public toilets and piss on the seat,
I walk around in the summertime saying "How about this heat?"
I'm an asshole (He's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole (He's the world's biggest asshole)
Sometimes I park in handicapped spaces,
While handicapped people make handicapped faces.
I'm an asshole (He's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole (He's a real fucking asshole)
Maybe I shouldn't be singing this song
Ranting and raving and carrying on
Maybe they're right when they tell me I'm wrong
NAAAAH!
I'm an asshole (he's an asshole, what an asshole)
I'm an asshole (he's the world's biggest asshole)
(Spoken)
Know what I'm gonna do?  I'm gonna get myself a 1967 Cadillac El Dorado,
hot-fuckin'-pink, with whaleskin hubcaps and all-leather cow interior and big
brown baby seal eyes for headlights... yeah!  And I'm gonna drive around in
that baby doing 115 miles an hour, getting 1 mile per gallon, suckin' down
quarter pound cheeseburgers from McDonald's in the old-fashioned non-
biodegradable styrofoam containers... yeah!  And when I'm done suckin' down
those greaseball burgers I'm gonna toss the styrofoam containers right out the
side, and there ain't a goddamn thing anybody can do about it.  You know why?
Because we got the bombs, that's why... yeah!  Two words--nuclear fuckin'
weapons, OK?  Russia, Czechoslovakia, Romania, they can have all the democracy
they want...they can have a democracy cakewalk right through the middle of
Tienamen Square and it won't make a lick of fuckin' difference, because we got
the bombs, OK?  John Wayne's not dead--he's frozen!  And when we find a cure for
cancer, we're gonna thaw out the Duke and he's gonna be pretty pissed off.  You
know why?  You ever taken a cold shower?  Well, multiply that by 15 million
times--that's how pissed off the Duke's gonna be.  I'm gonna get the Duke and
John Casavetti and Sam Peckinpaw and a case of fuckin' whisky and drive...
(Hey, hey, hey, hey, you know you really are an asshole?)
Why don't you shut up and sing the song, Chris.  I thought I was the
asshole... all the time it was him... what an asshole!
(Sung)
I'm an asshole (I'm an asshole, he's an asshole)
I'm an asshole (He's the world's biggest asshole)
A S-S H-O L-E
Everybody, A S-S H-O L-E
Ay Ay-Ay Ay-Ay Ay-Ay
A-thoom A-thoom-thoom A-thoom-thoom A-thoom-thoom
Oooooooo
(Spoken)
I'm an asshole and I'm proud of it!
(Chris mouths: Asshole)


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PMQV7cymBU]YouTube - i like dreamin&#39;[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdmIhCkp3p4]YouTube - Elvis Presley- Suspicious Minds[/ame]



We're caught in a trap
I can't walk out
Because I love you too much baby

Why can't you see
What you're doing to me
When you don't believe a word I say?

We can't go on together
With suspicious minds
And we can't build our dreams
On suspicious minds

So, if an old friend I know
Drops by to say hello
Would I still see suspicion in your eyes?

Here we go again
Asking where I've been
You can't see these tears are real
I'm crying

We can't go on together
With suspicious minds
And be can't build our dreams
On suspicious minds

Oh let our love survive
Or dry the tears from your eyes
Let's don't let a good thing die

When honey, you know
I've never lied to you
Mmm yeah, yeah


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfI9AOxdMZE]YouTube - Since I Don&#39;t Have You by Guns N&#39; Roses[/ame]

I don't have plans and schemes,
And I don't have hopes and dreams.
I don't have anything,
Since I don't have you.


And I don't have fond desires,
and I don't have happy hours.
I don't have anything,
Since I don't have you.


Happiness, and I guess,
I never will again.
When you walked out on me,
In walked ol' misery,
And he's been here since then.


(spoken) Yeah, we're fucked!


I don't have love to share,
And I don't have one who cares.
I don't have anything,
Since I don't have you.
You, you, you, oh, oh!
You, you, you, oh, oh!
You, you, you, oh, oh!
You, you, you, oh, oh!
You, you, you, oh yeah!


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Got Lucky[/ame]

you better watch what you say
you better watch what you do to me
don't get carried away

girl if you can do better than me
go...yeah, go

but remember, good love is hard to find,
good love is hard to find,
you got lucky babe
you got lucky babe, when I found you

you put a hand on my cheek
and then you turned your eyes away
if it don't feel complete, if I don't take you all of the way
{ From: YOU GOT LUCKY Lyrics - TOM PETTY }
then go...yeah, go

but remember, good love is hard to find,
good love is hard to find,
you got lucky babe
you got lucky babe, when I found you

yeah, go...just go
but remember, good love is hard to find,
good love is hard to find,
you got lucky babe
you got lucky babe, when I found you

these lyrics are submitted by mmmd


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGEdukHtTsc]YouTube - John Mayer - Heartbreak Warfare [HQ][/ame]

Lightning strikes
Inside, my chest to keep me up at night
Dream of ways
To make you understand my pain

Clouds of sulfur in the air
Bombs are falling everywhere
It's heartbreak warfare
Once you want it to begin,
No one really ever wins
In heartbreak warfare

If you want more love,
why don't you say so?
If you want more love,
why don't you say so?

Drop his name
Push it in and twist the knife again
Watch my face
As I pretend to feel no pain

Clouds of sulfur in the air
Bombs are falling everywhere
It's heartbreak warfare
Once you want it to begin,
No one really ever wins
In heartbreak warfare.

If you want more love,
why don't you say so?
If you want more love,
why don't you say so?

Just say so...

How come the only way to know how high you get me
is to see how far I fall
God only knows how much I'd love you if you let me
but I can't break through at all.

It's a heartbreak...

I don't care if we don't sleep at all tonight
Let's just fix this whole thing now
I swear to God we're gonna get it right
If you lay your weapon down
Red wine and ambien
You're talking shit again, it's heartbreak warfare
Good to know it's all a game
Disappointment has a name, it's heartbreak, heartbreak.

It's heartbreak warfare.
It's heartbreak warfare.
It's heartbreak warfare.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o]YouTube - Thin Lizzy-Whiskey in the jar[/ame]

WHISKEY IN THE JAR - TRADITIONAL

As I was going' over the Cork and Kerry mountains
I saw Captain Farrell and his money he was counting
I first produced my pistol and I then produced my rapier
I said stand or deliver or the devil he may take ya


Musha ring dum a do dum a da.
Whack for my daddy-o,
Whack for my daddy-o
There's whiskey in the jar-o

I took all of his money and it was a pretty penny.
I took all of his money and I brought it home to Molly
She swore that she loved me never would she leave me
But the devil take that woman for you know she tricked me easy

Chorus

Being drunk and weary I went to Mollyâ&#8364;&#8482;s chamber takinâ&#8364;&#8482; my Molly with me
And I never knew the danger for about six or maybe seven, in walked Captain Farrell.
I jumped up, fired off my pistols and I shot him with both barrels.


Chorus


Now some men like the fishinâ&#8364;&#8482; and some men like the fowlin',
And some men like ta hear, the cannon ball a roarin'.
Me? I like sleepin' especially in my Molly's chamber.
But here I am in prison, here I am with ball and chain, yeah.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCYVsCQSsf8&feature=related]YouTube - KEY LARGO[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNvsRu69vzc]YouTube - Kesha - Blind (with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRIt90x4UMs&NR=1]YouTube - Keith Anderson - I Still Miss You[/ame]

I've changed the presets in my truck
So those old songs don't sneak up
They still find me and remind me
Yeah you come back that easy

Try restaurants I've never been to
Order new things off the menu
That I never tried ?cause you didn't like
And two drinks in you were by my side

I've talked to friends, talked to myself
I've talked to God, I prayed liked hell
But I still miss you

I tried sober, I tried drinking
I've been strong and I've been weak
And I still miss you

I've done everything, move on like I'm supposed to
I'd give anything for one more minute with you
I still miss you
I still miss you baby

I never knew til you were gone
How many pages you were on
Well it never ends I keep turning and
Line after line and you are there again

I don't know how to let you go

You're so deep down in my soul
I feel helpless, so hopeless
It's a door that never closes
No I don't know how to do this

I've talked to friends, talked to myself
I've talked to God, I prayed liked hell
But I still miss you

I tried sober, I tried drinking
I've been strong and I've been weak
And I still miss you

I've done everything, move on like I'm supposed to
And I'd give anything for one more minute with you
I still miss you, yeah

I've talked to friends, talked to myself
I've talked to God, I prayed liked hell
But I still miss you

I've tried sober, I've tried drinking
I've been strong and I've been weak
And I still miss you

I've done everything, move on like I'm supposed to
I'd give anything for one more minute with you
I still miss you
I still miss you

I still miss you baby
I still miss you, yeah, yeah


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCeSJrYy_HA]YouTube - Seether - "Careless Whisper" (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLngYfcExC8&feature=related]YouTube -[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fe7iicdY9o&feature=related]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Did I Say That?[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDp1U7w0G6s&feature=related]YouTube - Meatloaf Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSmzTxTvFqc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Left in the Dark[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWD5gdpt4Dw&feature=related]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - You Don&#39;t Love Me Anymore[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fJfU6KuBOU&NR=1]YouTube - Alter Bridge "Open your Eyes"[/ame]

Looking back I clearly see
What it is that's killing me
Through the eyes of one I know
I see a vision once let go
I had it all

Constantly it burdens me
Hard to trust and can't believe
Lost the faith and lost the love
When the day is done

Will they open their eyes
And realize we are one
On and on we stand alone
Until our day has come
When they open their eyes
And realize we are one

I love the way I feel today
But how I know the sun will fade
Darker days seem to be
What will always live in me
But still I run

It's hard to walk this path alone
Hard to know which way to go
Will I ever save this day
Will it ever change

Will they open their eyes
And realize we are one

Still today we carry on
I know our day will come
When they open their eyes
And realize we are one

Will they open their eyes
And realize we are one
(its hard to walk this path alone
hard to know which way to go)
Will they open their eyes
and realize we are one
(lost the faith and lost the love when the day is done)

Will they open their eyes
And realize we are one


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPWHkK-_a_A&NR=1]YouTube - George Michael - A Different Corner[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYcSUaiUUnw&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Plant & Alison Krauss : Your Long Journey[/ame]


----------



## locomotion13

oh wow.  I feel so lucky tonight to have heard this song.

it applies to so many different things.

this song just made me realize that I feel the same about my ex.

website:a "RADIO FOR THE PEOPLE"
"Broken RECORD"

Check it out, love these guys!!

[youtube]i3cv5X8NmQg[/youtube]

perfect thread, love and loss  . . . just wow '

The song made me feel a tid bit better!


----------



## hipeter924

Depends if you like anime song compilations but this a good one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y5KhFwzXzU&feature=related]YouTube - Hero - A Hetalia AMV[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXEKuttVRIo]YouTube - Snuff[/ame]

Bury all your secrets in my skin
Come away with innocence and leave me with my sins
The air around me still feels like a cage
And love is just a camouflage for what resembles rage again

So if you love me let me go
And run away before I know
My heart is just too dark to care
I can?t destroy what isn't there

Deliver me into my fate
If I'm alone I cannot hate
I don't deserve to have you
Ooh, my smile was taken long ago
If I can change I hope I never know

I still press your letters to my lips
And cherish them in parts of me that savor every kiss
I couldn't face a life without your lights
But all of that was ripped apart when you refused to fight

So save your breath, I will not care
I think I made it very clear
You couldn't hate enough to love
Is that supposed to be enough?

I only wish you weren't my friend
Then I could hurt you in the end
I never claimed to be a saint
Ooh, my own was banished long ago
It took the death of hope to let you go

So break yourself against my stones
And spit your pity in my soul
You never needed any help
You sold me out to save yourself

And I won't listen to your shame
You ran away, you're all the same
Angels lie to keep control
Ooh, my love was punished long ago
If you still care don't ever let me know
If you still care don't ever let me know


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F18EIcKhVE]YouTube - Reo Speedwagon " I Needed To Fall" From XM Radio[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaxwBSyiya8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;A Little Bit Me A Little Bit You - The Monkees&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoRjKHdK77c&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Monkees - She&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H7_bzH33V0&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Hinder - Bliss (I Don&#39;t Wanna Know)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45Q6LskRMIs]YouTube - &#x202a;Michael Bublé - Hold On (Live From Abbey Road 2009)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4AgfMLEaWI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Stay / Anywhere But Here by Sick Puppies&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9lAWIG2uMQ&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;My World - Sick Puppies [(Lyrics)]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-5LwRinkJ0]YouTube - &#x202a;Ray Charles - You don&#39;t know me (live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTcu7MCtuTs]YouTube - &#x202a;Simply Red - If You Don&#39;t Know Me By Now&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzVrE0KOhlc&feature=relmfu]YouTube - &#x202a;Simply Red - Angel&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsfUGTFk-34]YouTube - &#x202a;Art Of Dying - I Will Be There&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Somebody's leaving
Somebody gives a damn
Somebody's dreaming
'Cause somebody knows they can
You can
For all the times this world ain't fair
I want you to know

I will be there
To watch you grow, to let you know somebody cares
I will be there
To love you whole when nothing works and no one cares

Somebody's dying
An angel lost her wings
And I think I'm losing my mind
Sometimes there ain't no other way
And when this life gets hard to bear
I want you to know
I will be there
To watch you grow, to let you know somebody cares
I will be there
To love you whole when nothing works and no one cares

I will be there
I will be there
I will be there
I will be there
I will be

Somebody's leaving
Somebody gives a damn

I will be there
To watch you go, to let you know somebody cares
I will be there
To love you whole when nothing works and no one cares

I will be there
I will be there
I will be there
I will be there
I will be, I will be there.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnsIaEJfrDw&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;Art of Dying - Fits of Clarity (lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnvlhrPyqsw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Art of Dying - "Do What You Can" [Full Song]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

I guess 
I gave my best for the both of us tonight
They're not just words to me, so listen when I speak;
I'll see this through

Do what you can
Do what you need
Do what you like

Do what you can
Do what you need
Do what you like
We're not so far away

Do what you can
Do what you need
Do what you like

It's your turn to rise
occasion will call you out tonight
You're not just somebody I met along the way
I'll keep coming through for you

Do what you can
Do what you need
Do what you like

Do what you can
Do what you need
Do what you like
We're not so far away

Do what you can
Do what you need
Do what you like

You know love isn't justice, don't get confused
It's not always convenient
You just have to choose
Do you believe

We're not so far away
We're not so far away

Do what you can
Do what you need
Do what you like

Do what you can
Do what you need
Do what you like
We're not so far away

Do what you can
Do what you need
Do what you like


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mBG9W3PIaE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Art of Dying- Breathe Again&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

When I hesitate I know it's just too late to bring you back, but still I need you
I can't communicate the burden of this weight
My world is black until I see you

I don't know how, I don't know when, but I can finally breathe again
Life's too short, the day's too long
In the end I knew it all along
I knew it all along

Two sides of a knife, story of my life, the pain is sharp a comfort bleeds through
I can't seem to clear my head, I wish that I was dead
Falling apart cause I still need you

I don't know how, I don't know when, but I can finally breathe again
Life's too short, the day's too long
In the end I knew it all along
Like a newborn child, like a raven in the wind
I can finally breathe again
I can finally breathe again

When I hesitate I know it's just too late to bring you back, but still I need you

I don't know how, I don't know when, but I can finally breathe again
Life's too short, the day's too long
In the end I knew it all along
Like a newborn child, like a raven in the wind
I can finally breathe again

I don't know how, I don't know when, but I can finally breathe again
Life's too short, the day's too long
In the end I knew it all along
Like a newborn child, like a raven in the wind
I can finally breathe again, yeah
I can finally breathe again, yeah
I can finally breathe again

I don't know how, I don't know when, but I can finally breathe again
Life's too short, the day's too long
In the end I knew it all along
I can finally breathe again
I knew it all along
I can finally breathe again


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZCEiuyMai8&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;Theory Of A Deadman - Make Up Your Mind&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Make up your mind and I'll make up mine
Don't worry about me, I'll be fine
Those words that you said to me, why wasn't I listening?
I wish I hadn't met you at all, I started thinking
I'll sit back and relax and wait for the morning

We'll wake up, we'll make up and do this for the last time
We'll wake up, we'll make up and do this for the last time
If we break up, we'll wind up losing both of our minds
So wake up, let's make up and do this for the last time

Make up your mind and I'll make up mine
Don't worry about me, I'll be fine
The last time you yelled at me I swore that I heard you say
I wish I hadn't met you at all, I started thinking
I'l sit back and relax and wait for the morning

We'll wake up, we'll make up and do this for the last time
We'll wake up, we'll make up and do this for the last time
If we break up, we'll wind up losing both of our minds
So wake up, let's make up and do this for the last time

When will we make up, will we break up?
Let's wake up, let's wake up, let's wake up

Make up your mind and I'll make up mine
Don't worry about me, I'll be fine
Those words that you said to me, why wasn't I listening?
I wish I hadn't met you at all, I started thinking

We'll wake up, we'll make up and do this for the last time
We'll wake up, we'll make up and do this for the last time
If we break up, we'll wind up losing both of our minds
So wake up, let's make up and do this for the last time
Let's wake up, let's make up and do this
for the last time
If we break up, we'll wind up losing both of our minds
Let's wake up, let's make up


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5NqLTQ-NAo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Mark Chesnutt - She Never Got Me Over You&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8jUuZ3MldY&feature=fvst]YouTube - &#x202a;Miss You Nights - Cliff Richard&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhjqxkHJG8Y]YouTube - &#x202a;Cliff Richard.....All My Love&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCLA-wY3zoI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj5CY94s8mU&feature=fvsr]YouTube - &#x202a;Aerosmith - Hole in My Soul&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0zgvwTv2JA&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;Randy Rogers Band - One More Goodbye&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGvp55M5f90]YouTube - &#x202a;Team Death - All Your Lies OFFICIAL Video&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoFHIhAW4W0]YouTube - &#x202a;Kid Rock - "Collide" ft. Sheryl Crow [Official Video]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sd0W1RyMnE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Phil Collins Against All Odds(Take A Look At Me Now)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAivNgS6hxw&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - &#x202a;Snuff by Slipknot and Lyrics&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HydC2RmY8A8]YouTube - &#x202a;Tracy Marie -- Say Goodbye&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ug5yy96fUU]YouTube - &#x202a;Sparks - Coldplay (animation)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1tAYmMjLdY]YouTube - &#x202a;blink-182 - I Miss You&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]




(I miss you miss you)
Hello there the angel from my nightmare
The shadow in backround of the morgue
The unsespecting victim of darkness in the valley
We can live like Jack and Sally if we want
Where you can always find me
And we'll have Halloween on Christmas
And in the night we'll wish this never ends 
We'll wish this never end

Where are you and I'm so sorry
I cannot sleep I cannot dream tonight
I need somebody and always
This sick strange darkness comes creeping on so haunting everytime
And as I stared I counted the webs from all the spiders
catching things and eating their insides
Like indecision to call you
And hear your voice of treason
Will you come home and stop this pain tonight
stop this pain tonight

Don't waste your time on me your already the voice inside my head(6x)

I miss you miss you(6x)


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTQiT58AbE0]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees- How Can You Mend A Broken Heart&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees- How Can You Mend A Broken Heart&#x202c;&rlm;


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zCz8SKmGek]YouTube - &#x202a;Jimmy Ruffin - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oaHHrNQVrg]YouTube - &#x202a;WICKED GAME - Chris Isaak&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


The world was on fire 
No one could save me but you. 
Strange what desire will make foolish people do 
I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you 
And I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you 

No, I don't want to fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart] 
No, I don't want to fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart] 
With you 
With you 

What a wicked game you play 
To make me feel this way 
What a wicked thing to do 
To let me dream of you 
What a wicked thing to say 
You never felt this way 
What a wicked thing to do 
To make me dream of you 
v And I don't wanna fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart] 
And I don't want to fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart] 

{World was on fire 
No one could save me but you 
Strange what desire will make foolish people do 
I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you 
I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you 

No I don't wanna fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart 
No I don't wanna fall in love 
[This love is only gonna break your heart] 
With you 
With you 

Nobody loves no one 
​


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH7WXlf9WLk&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - &#x202a;Christina Perri - Jar of Hearts&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqMOVdde3jo]YouTube - &#x202a;What&#39;s forever for - michael martin murphy (JM)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBAkONUjukk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Lionel Richie - Still&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------

